# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  اقوال أهل العلم في التسمي بالسلفية

## خالد أبو عبد الله الجزائر

اقوال أهل العلم في التسمي بالسلفية



1- شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله .

((لا عيبَ على من أظهر مذهب السلف، وانتسب إليه، واعتزى إليه؛ بل يجب قَبول ذلك منه اتفاقا؛ فإن مذهب السلف لا يكون إلا حقا …)) (كتاب التحفة المهدية لمن سأل عن معنى السلفية ، طبعة الدار الأثرية ص 20) .

2- الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله .
قال : " . . . فالسَّلَفي مستفاد مع السَّلفي ـ بفتحتين ـ وهو من كان على مذهب السلف " السير (21/6) (عند ترجمته لأبي طاهر السِّلفي من كتاب التحفة المهدية لمن سأل عن معنى السلفية ص22 طبعة الدار الأثرية) .

3- سماحة الشيخ الإمام عبد العزيز بن باز - رحمه الله-
سئل– رحمه الله - : ما تقول فيمن تسمى بالسلفي والأثري ، هل هي تزكية؟
فأجاب سماحته : (إذا كان صادقاً أنه أثري أو أنه سلفي لا بأس، مثل ما كان السلف يقول: فلان سلفي، فلان أثري، تزكية لا بد منها، تزكية واجبة).( التحفة المهدية لمن سأل عن معنى السلفية ص 35) وهي من محاضرة مسجلة بعنوان: "حق المسلم"، في 16/1/1413 بالطائف.)
وسئل أيضا عن الفرقة الناجية فقال : ( هم السلفيون وكل من مشى على طريقة السلف الصالح ) (التحفة المهدية لمن سأل عن معنى السلفية ص 25).

4- العلامة المحدث الشيخ محمد ناصرالدين الألباني رحمه الله .
سئل الشيخ الألباني عن هذا الموضوع ونص السؤال "لماذا التسمي بالسلفية ؟ أهي دعوة حزبية أم طائفية أو مذهبية ؟ أم هي فرقة جديدة في الإسلام ؟
الجواب . قال : إن كلمة السلف معروفة في لغة العرب وفي لغة الشرع ؛ وما يهمنا هنا هو بحثها من الناحية الشرعية :
فقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال في مرض موته للسيدة فاطمة رضي الله عنها : "فاتقي الله واصبري ، ونعم السلف أنا لك " .
ويكثر استعمال العلماء لكلمة السلف ، وهذا أكثر من أن يعد ويحصى ، وحسبنا مثالاً واحداً وهو ما يحتجون به في محاربة البدع :
وكل خير في اتباع من سلف وكل شر في ابتداع من خلف
ولكن هناك من مدعي العلم من ينكر هذه النسبة زاعماً أن لا أصل لها! فيقول : (لايجوز للمسلم أن يقول : أنا سلفي ) وكأنه يقول : (لا يجوز أن يقول مسلم : أنا متبع للسلف الصالح فيما كانوا عليه من عقيدة وعبادة وسلوك) .
لا شك أن مثل هذا الإنكار ـ لو كان يعنيه ـ يلزم منه التبرؤ من الإسلام الصحيح الذي كان عليه سلفنا الصالح ، وعلى رأسهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يشير الحديث المتواتر الذي في الصحيحين وغيرهما عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم : "خير الناس قرني ، ثم الذين يلونهم ، ثم الذين يلونهم " .
فلا يجوز لمسلم أن يتبرأ من الانتساب إلى السلف الصالح ، بينما لو تبرأ من أية نسبة أخرى لم يمكن لأحد من أهل العلم أن ينسبه إلى كفر أو فسوق .
والذي ينكر هذه التسمية نفسه ، ترى ألا ينتسب إلى مذهب من المذاهب ؟! سواء أكان هذا المذهب متعلقاً بالعقيدة أو بالفقه ؟
فهو إما أن يكون أشعرياً أو ماتريدياً ، وإما أن يكون من أهل الحديث أو حنفياً أو شافعياً أو مالكياً أو حنبلياً ؛ مما يدخل في مسمى أهل السنة والجماعة ، مع أن الذي ينتسب إلى المذهب الأشعري أو المذاهب الأربعة ، فهو ينتسب إلى أشخاص غير معصومين بلا شك ، وإن كان منهم العلماء الذين يصيبون ، فليت شعري هلا أنكر مثل هذه الانتسابات إلى الأفراد غير المعصومين ؟
وأما الذي ينتسب إلى السلف الصالح ، فإنه ينتسب إلى العصمة ـ على وجه العموم ـ وقد ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من علامات الفرقة الناجية أنها تتمسك بما كان عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وما كان عليه أصحابه .
فمن تمسك به كان يقيناً على هدى من ربه . . . ولا شك أن التسمية الواضحة الجلية المميزة البينة هي أن نقول : أنا مسلم على الكتاب والسنة وعلى منهج سلفنا الصالح ، وهي أن تقول باختصار : (أنا سلفي) " .[مجلة الأصالة العدد التاسع ص 86 ـ90 ] (التحفة المهدية ص 34) .


5- الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى :
قال العلامة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى " فأهل السنة والجماعة هم السلف معتقداً حتى المتأخر إلى يوم القيامة إذا كان على طريق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه فإنه سلفي " .
شرح العقيدة الواسطية (1/45) (التحفة المهدية ص 26) .
وقال في شرح العقيدة السفارينية الشريط الأول ما نصه : "من هم أهل الأثر ؟ هم الذين اتبعوا الأثار ، اتبعوا الكتاب والسنة وأقوال الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وهذا لا يتأتى في أي فرقة من الفرق إلا على السلفيين الذين التزموا طريق السلف .


6- اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء .
جاء في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة رقم (6149) (2/164) :
"س / أريد تفسيراً لكلمة السلف ومن هم السلفيون . . . ؟
ج / السلف هم أهل السنة والجماعة المتبعون لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ومن سار على نهجهم إلى يوم القيامة ، ولما سئل صلى الله عن الفرقة الناجية قال : "هم من كان على مثل ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي . . . ." .
وجاء في الفتوى رقم (1361) (1/165) :
"س / ما هي السلفية وما رأيكم فيها ؟
ج / السلفية نسبة إلى السلف والسلف هم صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأئمة الهدى من أهل القرون الثلاثة الأولى (رضي الله عنهم) الذين شهد لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالخير في قوله : (خير الناس قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم ثم يجئ أقوام تسبق شهادة أحدهم يمينه ويمينه شهادته) رواه الإمام أحمد في مسنده والبخاري ومسلم ، والسلفيون جمع سلفي نسبة إلى السلف ، وقد تقدم معناه وهم الذين ساروا على منهاج السلف من اتباع الكتاب والسنة والدعوة إليهما والعمل بهما فكانوا بذلك أهل السنة والجماعة .
وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم ".
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والافتاء
عضو عضو نائب رئيس اللجنة الرئيس
عبدالله بن قعود عبدالله بن غديان عبدالرزاق عفيفي عبدالعزيز بن باز(مقال تبصير الخلف بشرعية الانتساب إلى السلف شبكة سحاب السلفية وصاحبه ملفي بن ناعم بن عمران الصاعدي ) .

7- الشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان حفظه الله تعالى :
قال الشيخ صالح الفوزان في كتابه البيان (ص 130) ما نصه:
". . . فهذان الحديثان يدلان على وجود الافتراق والانقسام والتميز بين السلف وأتباعهم وبين غيرهم .
والسلف ومن سار على نهجهم مازالوا يميزون أتباع السنة عن غيرهم من المبتدعة والفرق الضالة ، ويسمونهم أهل السنة والجماعة ، وأتباع السلف الصالح ، ومؤلفاتهم مملوءة بذلك ، حيث يردون على الفرق المخالفة لفرقة أهل السنة وأتباع السلف ".
وقال أيضاً (ص 156) : ". . . كيف يكون التمذهب بالسلفية بدعة، والبدعة ضلالة ؟!وكيف يكون بدعة وهو اتباع لمذهب السلف ، واتباع مذهبهم واجب بالكتاب والسنة ، وحق وهدى ؟!
قال تعالى :
{والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان رضي الله عنهم . . } .
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين . . .).
فالتمذهب بمذهب السلف سنة وليس بدعة ، وإنما البدعة التمذهب بغير مذهبهم".
وقال في المصدر السابق ص (133) في رده على قول البوطي : "إن السلفية لا تعني إلا مرحلة زمنية ".
قال : "ونقول : هذا التفسير للسلفية بأنها مرحلة زمنية وليست جماعة تفسير غريب وباطل ، فهل يقال للمرحلة الزمنية بأنها سلفية ؟! هذا لم يقل به أحد من البشر ، وإنما تطلق السلفية على الجماعة المؤمنة الذين عاشوا في العصر الأول من عصور الإسلام والتزموا بكتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان ووصفهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله : (خيركم قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم ) الحديث ، فهذا وصف لجماعة وليس لمرحلة زمنية ، ولما ذكر صلى الله عليه وسلم افتراق الأمة فيما بعد قال عن الفرق كلها : (إنها في النار إلا واحدة ) .
ووصف هذه الواحدة بأنها هي التي تتبع منهج السلف ، وتسير عليه ، فقال : (هم من كان على مثل ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي . . . ) فدل على أن هناك جماعة سلفية سابقة ، وجماعة متأخرة تتبعها في نهجها ، وهناك جماعات مخالفة لها متوعدة بالنار . . . " .
وقال في محاضرة ألقاها في حوطة سدير عام 1416هـ بعنوان (التحذير من البدع ) الشريط الثاني، وذلك جواباً على سؤال نصه :
"فضيلة الشيخ . هل السلفية حزب من الأحزاب ؟ وهل الانتساب لهم مذموم؟.
قال في الجواب : السلفية هي الفرقة الناجية هم أهل السنة والجماعة ، ليست حزباً من الأحزاب التي تسمى الآن أحزاباً ، وإنما هم جماعة ، جماعة على السنة وعلى الدين ، هم أهل السنة والجماعة ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (لاتزال طائفة من أمتى على الحق ظاهرين لا يضرهم من خذلهم ولا من خالفهم ) ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (وستفترق هذه الأمة على ثلاث وسبعين فرقة كلها في النار إلا واحدة . قالوا من هي يارسول الله ؟ قال : من كان على مثل ما أنا عليه اليوم وأصحابي).
فالسلفية طائفة على مذهب السلف على ماكان عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه وهي ليست حزباً من الأحزاب العصرية الآن وإنما هي جماعة قديمة من عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم متوارثة مستمرة لا تزال على الحق ظاهرة إلى قيام الساعة كما أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم ". ( المصدر السابق ).


8- الشيخ صالح بن عبدالله العبود حفظه الله تعالى :
قال الشيخ صالح بن عبدالله العبود في كتابه عقيدة الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب السلفية ص (254ـ255) : "إن المراد من التعبير بالسلفية هو اتباع طريقة السلف الصالح من هذه الأمة المسلمة الذين هم أهل السنة والجماعة ومعنى ذلك هو الإجماع والاجتماع على اتباع سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وآثاره باطناً وظاهراً واتباع سبيل السابقين الأولين من المهاجرين والأنصار الذين اتبعوهم بإحسان . . . "الخ . (التحفة المهدية ص 10)
.

9- الشيخ مقبل بن هادي الوادعي رحمه الله تعالى :
سئل- الشيخ مقبل بن هادي الوادعي رحمه الله تعالى :- عن حكم الانتساب إلى السلفية والتسمي بها ؟
فأجاب بقوله : ( أمر طيب سواء انتسبت إلى السلفية أم السنة ...وهذه النسبة ليست كنسبة الحزبيين ..) شريط (التحذير من البدع ) الشريط الثاني (التحفة المهدية ص 
37)

10- الشيخ محمد أمان الجامي ـ رحمه الله
قال الشيخ محمد أمان الجامي ـ رحمه الله ـ في الصفات الإلهية ص (64ـ65) : "ويتضح مما تقدم أن مدلول السلفية أصبح اصطلاحاً معروفاً يطلق على طريقة الرعيل الأول ومن يقتدون بهم في تلقي العلم ، وطريقة فهمه وبطبيعة الدعوة إليه . فلم يعد إذاً محصوراً في دور تاريخي معين. بل يجب أن يفهم على أنه مدلول مستمر استمرار الحياة وضرورة انحصار الفرقة الناجية في علماء الحديث والسنة وهم أصحاب هذا المنهج وهي لا تزال باقية إلى يوم القيامة من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (لاتزال طائفة من أمتى منصورين على الحق لا يضرهم من خالفهم ولا من خذلهم)". (التحفة المهدية ص 37-38 ).

11- فضيلة الشيخ أحمد بن يحي النجمي حفظه الله تعالى :
السؤال 1 : ماهي السلفية ومن زعيمهم ؟
الجواب : هي نسبة إلى السلف ، والسلف هم أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعون لهم بإحسان من أهل القرون الثلاثة المفضلة فمن بعدهم . هذه هي السلفية ، والانتماء إليها معناه هو الانتماء إلى ما كان عليه أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإلى طريقة أهل الحديث ،
وأهل الحديث هم أصحاب المنهج السلفي الذين يسيرون عليه ، فالسلفية عقيدة في أسماء الله وصفاته ، عقيدة في القدر ، عقيدة في الصحابة ، وهكذا فالسلف يؤمنون بالله عز وجل ، وبأسمائه
الحسنى وصفاته العلا التي وصف الله نفسه بها ، ووصفه بها رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يؤمنون بها على الوجه اللائق بجلال الله سبحانه وتعالى من غير تحريف ولا تمثيل ولا تشبيه
ولا تعطيل ولا تأويل ، ويؤمنون بالقدر خيره وشره ، وأنه لا يتم إيمان عبد حتى يؤمن بالقدر الذي قدره الله سبحانه وتعالى على عباده ، والله جل وعلى يقول :{ إنا كل شيء خلقناه بقدر } [القمر: 49] أما في الصحابة ، فمعنى ذلك هو الإيمان بأن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يجب الترضي عنهم واعتقاد عدالتهم ، وأنهم خير الأمم وخير القرون ، واعتقاد أنهم عدول كلهم بخلاف ما تعتقده الشيعة والخوارج ؛ الذين يكفرون أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا يعرفون لهم حقهم .
وليس للسلفية زعيم إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو إمام السلفية وقدوتهم ، وأصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قدوتهم . والأساس في ذلك والأصل فيه؛ قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( افترقت اليهود على إحدى وسبعين فرقة ، وافترقت النصارى على اثنتين وسبعين فرقة ، وستفترق هذه الأمة على ثلاثة وسبعين فرقة ؛ كلها في النار إلا واحدة )) قالوا من هي يا رسول الله ؟ قال : (( هم الذين على مثل ما أنا عليه وأصحابي )) وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث العرباض بن سارية رضي الله عنه الذي وصف خطبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنه أوصاهم بعد ذلك بتقوى الله فقال : (( أوصيكم بتقوى الله والسمع والطاعة وإن تأمر عليكم عبد حبشي ))ثم أمر باتباع سنته وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين وقال :
(( عضوا عليها بالنواجذ وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة)) . (الفتاوى الجلية عن المنهاج الدعوية ).

12- فضيلة الشيخ عبيد الجابري حفظه الله تعالى
قال فضيلة الشيخ عبيد الجابري حفظه الله تعالى تحت عنوان الانتساب
إلى السلفية :
"فإن كثيرًا ممن يَدَّعُون أنهم أهل السنة والجماعة وأنهم على الهدى يَشْمَئِزُّون من الانتساب إلى السلفية؛ وحتى تطمئنَّ قلوبهم إلى هذه النسبة ـ أعني الانتساب إلى السلفية ـ وتقوَى عزيمتُهم؛ لأن ما وقر في قلوبهم من الاشمئزاز منها فهي وسوسة شيطانية، وقوَّاها في قلوبهم ضعفُ العزيمة وقلَّة الفقه في الدين؛ فلو كانت عزائمهم قوية، وتحصيلهم من الفقه في الدين قويـًّا ما اشمئزُّوا من ذلك، ولم يجدوا في أنفسهم غضاضة منه . فنقول لهم :
أولا : جاء من أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يدلُّ على ذلك : من ذلكم : قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام لابنته فاطمة رضي الله عنها : ((فنعم السلف أنا لك)) .
الأمر الثاني : أن هذه النسبة لم تكن محدَثة، بل هي من عهد أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فيقال لهم : السلف . وكلمة (السلف) دارجةٌ عند أئمة هذه الملة أهل السنة والجماعة؛ ويزيد هذا وضوحـًا : الإجماع على صحة الانتساب إلى السلفية، وأنه لا غضاضة في ذلك؛ واسمعوا حكاية الإجماع : قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه ـ رحمه الله ـ : ((لا عيبَ على من أظهر مذهب السلف، وانتسب إليه، واعتزى إليه؛ بل يجب قَبول ذلك منه اتفاقا؛ فإن مذهب السلف لا يكون إلا حقا …)) إلخ العبارة . وراجعوها ـ إن شئتم ـ في الصفحة التاسعة والأربعين بعد المائة، من المجلد الرابع من ((مجموع الفتاوى)) لابن قاسم؛ فهذا عَلَمٌ من أعلام منهجنا المشهود لهم بجلالة القدْر والسابقة في الفضْل ينقل الإجماع؛ ومَن هو ابن تيميه إذا نقل الإجماع ؟، إنه حجة في نقل الإجماع، ضمن قِلة من أهل العلم يُحتج بهم في نقل الإجماع .
فيا شباب الإسلام خاصة ويا أيها المسلمون عامة لا يكوننَّ في صدوركم حرجٌ من الانتساب إلى السلفية، بل ارفعوا بها رؤوسكم، واصدعوا بها، ولا تأخذكم في ذلك لومة لائم .
وأزيدُكم شيئا آخر : ذكر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه في المصدر السابق وبالتحديد في الصفحة ـ على ما أظنّ ـ الخامسة والخمسين بعد المائة أن ((من علامات البدع : ترك انتحال السلف الصالح))؛ فلا تجد خَلَفِيًّا لا سيما المنتسبون إلى الجماعات الدعويَّة الحديثة الظاهرة في الساحة اليوم والمناوئة لأهل السنة والجماعة إلاَّ وهو يكرهُ السلفية، ويكره الانتساب إلى السلفية؛ لأن السلفية ليست مجرَّد نسبة، بل السلفية : تجريد إخلاص لله وتجريد متابعة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فالناسُ يا بَنِيَّ حزبان : حزب الرحمن، وحزب الشيطان؛ فحزب الشيطان : الكفار والمنافقون نفاقا اعتقاديـًّا، وحزب الرحمن هم المسلمون اللذين لم يَرْكَبوا ما يُخرجهم من مسمى الإيمان إخراجا كاملا . وخالصوا حزب الرحمن : اللذين لم يَضلوا ولن يَضلوا ولم يتنكبوا جادة الهدى والحق في كل زمان ومكان، ولم يجتمعوا على ضلالة هم السلفيون، أهل السنة والجماعة، الطائفة المنصورة، الفرقة الناجية" . ( أصول وقواعد في المنهج السلفي ص 7/8

----------


## أبو جابر علي محمد

بارك الله فيك
جمع طيب جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بها

----------


## الجندى السلفى الأثرى

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخى  :Smile:

----------


## فارس كمال

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 الهجمة الموجهة ضد السلفية والدعوات السلفية تكشف عن الخوف  الذي يحس به اعداء الاسلام من عودة المسلمين الى منبع دينهم لا لكونهم يدعون الى معالجة امراضنا بوصفات طب قديم وازالة اورامنا بمبضع  كان يستعمله طبيب القرون القديمة

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

بارك الله فيك أخي على هذه النقولات الماتعة ولعلها تكون مقنعة لمن ينكر علينا (ومنهم من هم أعضاء في المنتدى) بالتكني بها والله الموفق .

----------


## خالد أبو عبد الله الجزائر

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> بارك الله فيك أخي على هذه النقولات الماتعة ولعلها تكون مقنعة لمن ينكر علينا (ومنهم من هم أعضاء في المنتدى) بالتكني بها والله الموفق .


بارك الله تعالى فيك يا أخي الكريم 
نحن لا ننكر على أحد، لكن نبلغ الحق ولله الحمد .
والحق الموافق لكتاب الله عز وجل وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أنه ما في شىء في دين رب العالمين اسمه : التسمي بالسلفي أو السلفية .
هذه أسماء محدثة مبتدعـة .
كما أن هذه التسمي ينفر منه الناس !
وليس فيه تمييز بين أهل الحق وأهل الضلال لأن هذه التسمية دخلتها أهل البدع والأهواء !
ولو تأملت أصلاً : لعلمت أن ما في أحد من المذكورين في هذا المقال من العلماء تسمى بفلان السلفي !!
والواجب على المسلم في النقل ان يعلم مراد العلماء أولاً قبل أن ينسخ فتاويهم ..
على سبيل المثال .. فيه فتوى للشيخ الجامي يقول فيها أن التسمي بفلان السلفي إسلوب رخيص .
لكنها ليست موجودة في النقل ..
والعبرة يا عباد الله بالكتاب والسنة 
والأصل في التسمي بغير اسم الإسلام هو المنع وعدم الجواز والحظر .
قال الله عز وجل : { هو سماكم المسلمين } 
قال الله عز وجل : { ومن احسن قولاً ممن دعا إلى الله وعمل صالحًا وقال إنني من المسلمين } 
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : [ تسموا باسم الله الذي سماكم المسلمين المؤمنين عباد الله ] رواه الإمام احمد .
ويخص من هذه الاسماء ما هو لفئات معينة من المسلمين : كـ [ المهاجرين - الأنصار] 
خصهم الله عز وجل بأسماء فى الكتاب وفي السنة . 
فمن ادعى انه يوجد اسم شرعي آخر سماه الله عز وجل لنا في كتابه او في سنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم فليبرز لنا الدليل على ذلك .
وهذا الكلام موجه لكل من تسمى بغير الأسماء الشرعية الواردة في الكتاب والسنة لنا ..
موجه للذين يسمون انفسهم إخوان مسلمين او أشاعرة أو سلفيين وغيرهم .

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

###
لو علمت معنى السلفي والسلفية لما تكلمت هذا الكلام .
وعليك بكتاب السير للإمام الذهبي تجده يكثر من نسبة بعض العلماء بالسلفي فلان السلفي .
###
 فالله أسأل أن يهديني وسائر إخواني من منتدة الألوكة وفقها الله لما يحبه ويرضى .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

### تم نقل الحوار من هذه المشاركة فما تحت إلى هذا  الموضوع منعا لتكرار الخوض في هذه المسألة في أكثر من شريط، 
وهذا هو الرابط المنقول منه:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=36148
فنرجو منك الالتزام بقصر الحديث في هذه المسألة في موضوع واحد، لا أن  تأتينا بالكلام فيها في كل موضوع تظهر فيه كلمة (سلفية)، بارك الله فيك ###
-----------------------

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى : 
(( والواجب على المسلم إذا سُئل عن ذلك أن يقول: لا أنا شكيلي ولا قرفندي، بل أنا مسلم متبع لكتاب الله وسنة رسوله )) 
مجموع الفتاوى - فصل : أسماء باطلة ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان 

وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى : 
(( والله تعالى قد سمانا في القرآن: المسلمين المؤمنين عباد الله، فلا نعدل عن الأسماء التي سمانا الله بها إلى أسماء أحدثها قوم وسموها هم وآباؤهم ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان )) 
مجموع الفتاوى - فصل : في أسماء باطلة ما أنزل الله تعالى بها من سلطان .

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

الأخ الكريم : صدى الذكريات : بارك الله فيكم . كلامي في وادٍ غير وادي كلام شيخ الإسلام . 
في أول كلامي الذي نقلتَ آخره :
(فالواقعون في هذا التلبيس يُفرقون بين الإسلام والسنة أو السلفية أو غيرها من مسميات أهل السنة ، ويجعلون الإسلام مخالفًا لما عليه جميع أهل الفرق بمن فيهم أهل السنة والجماعة أو السلفيين . فيحشرون أهل السنة مع الفرق البدعية " شيعة – إباضية – أشاعرة .. إلخ " ، ويجعلون الإسلام مخالفًا لها كلها ! ) 
وكلام الشيخ في من يتحزب إلى جماعات تُفرق أهل الحق .
وإلا فكتبه مليئة بالتصريح بالانتساب إلى ( أهل السنة ) الذين منهجهم هو " الإسلام " - كما سبق توضيحه - .
من ذلك : قوله :
( فإن مذهب المسلمين أهل السنة والجماعة ان الله سبحانه وتعالى كتب فى اللوح المحفوظ مقادير الخلائق قبل ان يخلقها ( الفتاوى : 2 / 470 ) .
( فإن الفرقة الناجية أهل السنة والجماعة يؤمنون بذلك كما يؤمنون بما اخبر الله به فى كتابه العزيز منة غير تحريف ولا تعطيل ومن غير تكييف ولا تمثيل بل هم الوسط فى فرقة الأمة كما ان الأمة هى الوسط فى الامم ) ( 3 / 141 ) .
( وتؤمن الفرقة الناجية أهل السنة والجماعة بالقدر خيره وشره ) ( 4 / 148 ) .
( ولهذا وصف الفرقةالناجية بأنها أهل السنة والجماعة وهم الجمهور الأكبر والسواد الأعظم ، وأما الفرق الباقية فإنهم أهل الشذوذ والتفرق والبدع والأهواء ) ( 3 / 345 ) .
... إلخ

----------


## وادي الذكريات

لا خلاف على اسم أهل السنة والجماعة فهو اسم شرعي .
الشق الثاني مأخوذ من تسمية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للفرقة الناجية بالجماعة ..
والأول من قول عبد الله ابن عباس في أكثر من موضع وتسميته للفرقة الناجية بأهل السنة .
وهذا الاسم عليه اجماع الفرقة الناجية ...
أما السلفية فهو مبتدع ومن أثبته فعليه الدليل ولا دليل .
أما ما ذكره الأخ الكريم أبو فهر السلفي من ذكر لفظ السلفية الذي لم يذكر إلا مرتين في كل كتبه ورسائله المنشورة فيرد لمحكم كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في فصل أسماء ما انزل الله بها من سلطان ...
ومن قرأ هذا الفصل عرف باليقين محكم كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى ومراده .
فقد أبطل كل اسم سوى الأسماء الشرعية حتى أنه حكم على أسماء الحنابلة والشافعية بأنها أسماء مبتدعة .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> الأخ الكريم : صدى الذكريات : بارك الله فيكم . كلامي في وادٍ غير وادي كلام شيخ الإسلام .


حفظك الله تعالى يا شيخ ..
هذا شرح العلامة : عبد العزيز الراجحي لكلام شيخ الإسلام الذي نسخته سابقاً : 

قال المؤلف: وكذلك التفريق بين الأمة وامتحانها لما لم يؤمر الله به ولا رسوله مثل أن يقال للرجل: أنت شكيلي أو قركندي أو قرفندي؛ هذه أسماء كأنها ألقاب أو فرق كانت موجودة عندهم في ذلك الوقت؛ ولهذا قال: فإن هذه أسماء باطلة ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان، وليس في كتاب الله ولا سُنَّة رسول الله ولا سُنَّة رسوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ولا في الآثار المعروفة عن سلف الأمة، لا شكيلي ولا قرفندي، والواجب على المسلم إذا سئل عن ذلك أن يقول: لا أنا شكيلي ولا قرفندي، بل أنا مسلم متبع لكتاب الله وسُنَّة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

يعني مثلا: الفِرَق، مثل الفرق والطوائف، ينبغي للإنسان أن يكون انتسابه إلى الإسلام، وأن يجتمع المسلمون تحت فرقة لواء واحد، يقول: أنا من أهل السُنَّة والجماعة، أنا مسلم؛ إذا قيل مثل ما هو موجود في هذا العصر: هذا يسمى إخوانيا، وهذا يسمى سروريا، وهذا يسمى كذا، يسمى أيش؟ سلفيا... كل هذه الأسماء مفرقة، الواجب على الإنسان اتباع الكتاب والسُنَّة، وأن ينضووا تحت الإسلام، تقول: أنا مسلم، أنا متبع للكتاب والسُنَّة، أنا من أهل السُنَّة والجماعة، الانتساب للسنة والجماعة، والسلف كذلك من سلف الأمة، سلف الأمة هم أهل السُنَّة والجماعة، أنا متبعٌ لآثار السلف، أنا من أهل السُنَّة والجماعة. 
ولما حصل خلاف في بعض الغزوات، لما كسع رجلٌ من المهاجرين أو من الأنصار -مهاجرٌ أنصاريًّا، أو أنصاريٌّ مهاجريًّا- نادى الأنصاري: يا للأنصار، ونادى المهاجريُّ: يا للمهاجرين، فلما تنادوا فيما يفيد التفرقة، هذا قال: يا للمهاجرين، وهذا قال: يا للأنصار، غضب النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وقال:  أبدعوى الجاهلية وأنا بين أظهركم! دعوها فإنها مُنْتِنَةٌ  وهما اسمان إسلاميان؛ لأن فيه تحزبا، لما كان فيه تحزب، المهاجرون هذا اسم أيش؟ إسلامي، الذين هاجروا وهم المؤمنون الذين هاجروا من مكة إلى المدينة وتركوا أموالهم وديارهم، والأنصار الذين آووا المهاجرين، اسمان إسلاميان أليس كذلك؟ لكن لما كان فيه تحزب قال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-:  أبدعوى الجاهلية وأنا بين أظهركم! دعوها فإنها منتنة  أي: لا تتحزبوا، اجتمعوا. 
لماذا هذا ينادي المهاجرين وهذا ينادي الأنصار؟ فيه تحزب وفيه تفرقة، فإذا كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال عن اسمين إسلاميين:  أبدعوى الجاهلية وأنا بين أظهركم  فكيف بغيرها من أسماء، كيف يتفرق المسلمون: أنت إخواني، أنت كذا... يجب على كل مسلم أن يُحكِّم الكتاب والسُنَّة، وهذه الطائفة تنتسب إلى الإخوان، تنتسب إلى كذا... ينظر: إن كانت موافقة للكتاب والسُنَّة فهي حق، وإن كانت مخالفة للكتاب والسُنَّة فهي باطلة، وإن كان فيها حق وفيها باطل يؤخذ الحق ويرد الباطل، ولا ينبغي التحزب وما يفعله بعض الشباب الآن يتحزبون، وصار بعضهم انشغل بهذا يسأل: أنت تنتسب إلى من؟ أنت إخواني، أنت سروري، أنت كذا، أنت سلفي، وهكذا... وصار بينهم تحزبات وعداوات مشاحنات وتركوا العلم. 
الواجب على الشاب طالب العلم يقبل على العلم ويترك هذه النَعَرات وهذا الانتساب، الانتساب إلى هذه الفرق يكون همه الكتاب والسُنَّة، اعمل بالكتاب والسُنَّة، ولا أن ينتسب إلى هذه الفرق، فهذه الفرق يجب أن تجتمع وأن تتحد وأن تعمل بكتاب الله وسُنَّة رسوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وما خالفها ينكر، من خالف الكتاب والسُنَّة ينكر، سواء كان في العقيدة أو في العبادة أو في العمل. 
ولهذا المؤلف -رحمه الله- أنكر على التحزبات في زمانه، كأن يقال: أنت شكيلي، أنت قرفندي، هذه تحزبات موجودة في زمانهم، ونحن في زماننا تحزبات. 
ولهذا قال المؤلف - رحمه الله -: هذه أسماء باطلة ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان؛ كأن يقول بعض الناس: أنت سروري، أنت كذا، أنت إخواني، أنت من أهل كذا، أنت من جماعة التبليغ، أنت من كذا... هذه كلها أسماء ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان، الواجب الانتساب إلى الكتاب والسُنَّة، وهذه التحزبات فيها الحق وفيها الباطل، بعضها صوفية من التبليغين، فرقة صوفية، الفرق الصوفية، وبعضها فيهم ملحوظات وأخطاء وأغلاط: أنت من جماعة كذا، أنت من جماعة التكفير والهجرة، أنت من جماعة كذا... وهذه التحزبات الواجب تركها وعدم الانتساب إليها، والانتساب إلى الإسلام وإلى الكتاب والسُنَّة فقط وسلف الأمة وأئمتها. 
ولهذا قال المؤلف - رحمه الله -: هذه أسماء باطلة ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان، وليس في كتاب الله ولا سُنَّة رسوله ولا في الآثار المعروفة عن سلف الأمة لا شكيلي ولا قرفندي، والواجب على المسلم إذا سئل عن ذلك أن يقول: لا أنا شكيلي ولا قرفندي، بل أنا مسلم متبع لكتاب الله وسُنَّة رسوله،
 إذا قال لك: أنت أخواني ولَّا سلفي ولَّا سروري ولَّا تبليغي، تقول أيش؟ أنا مسلم متبع لكتاب الله وسُنَّة رسوله، أنا من أهل السُنَّة والجماعة، أعمل بكتاب الله وسُنَّة رسوله، وحينئذٍٍ تلقمه حجرًا وتقطع باب الجدال بينك وبينه. 
يقول: ما أنت؟ أنا مسلم متبعٌ لكتاب الله وسُنَّة رسوله، أنا من أهل السُنَّة والجماعة، كل ما جاء في كتاب الله وسُنَّة رسوله فأنا أعمل به، أنا مسلم متبع للكتاب والسُنَّة، لا أنا إخواني ولا سروري ولا من جماعة التكفير والهجرة ولا من جماعة التبليغ، إنما أنا مسلمٌ متبع لكتاب الله من أهل السُنَّة والجماعة، بس، نعم.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك.. 
من قال إنها مرتين فقط ؟!! 
أنا فقط اخترت،وما عليك إلا البحث الإلكتروني وستجد أكثر.. 
ومع ذلك فإليك هذا النص الجميل :  
قال شيخ الإسلام : ((*لَا عَيْبَ عَلَى مَنْ أَظْهَرَ مَذْهَبَ السَّلَفِ وَانْتَسَبَ إلَيْهِ وَاعْتَزَى إلَيْهِ بَلْ يَجِبُ قَبُولُ ذَلِكَ مِنْهُ بِالِاتِّفَاقِ . فَإِنَّ مَذْهَبَ السَّلَفِ لَا يَكُونُ إلَّا حَقًّا . فَإِنْ كَانَ مُوَافِقًا لَهُ بَاطِنًا وَظَاهِرًا : فَهُوَ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الْمُؤْمِنِ الَّذِي هُوَ عَلَى الْحَقِّ بَاطِنًا وَظَاهِرًا )).*

----------


## وادي الذكريات

بارك الله تعالى فيك ..
كلام متشابه يرد إلى المحكم في فصل أسماء ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان ..
وكلام شيخ الإسلام مبتور ،، وإليك الجزء المبتور لنعرف مراد شيخ الإسلام : 
الوجه الثالث: قوله: والآخر يتستر بمذهب السلف، إن أردت بالتستر الاستخفاء بمذهب السلف، فيقال: ليس مذهب السلف مما يتستر به إلا في بلاد أهل البدع، مثل بلاد الرافضة والخوارج، فإن المؤمن المستضعف هناك قد يكتم إيمانه واستنانه، كما كتم مؤمن آل فرعون إيمانه، وكما كان كثير من المؤمنين يكتم إيمانه حين كانوا في دار الحرب.
فإن كان هؤلاء في بلد أنت لك فيه سلطان وقد تستروا بمذهب السلف فقد ذممت نفسك، حيث كنت من طائفة يستر مذهب السلف عندهم، وإن كنت من المستضعفين المستترين بمذهب السلف فلا معنى لذم نفسك، وإن لم تكن منهم ولا من الملأ، فلا وجه لذم قوم بلفظ التستر.
(( وإن أردت بالتستر: أنهم يجتنون به، ويتقون به غيرهم، ويتظاهرون به، حتى إذا خوطب أحدهم قال: أنا على مذهب السلف وهذا الذي أراده والله أعلم فيقال له: لا عيب على من أظهر مذهب السلف وانتسب إليه واعتزى إليه، بل يجب قبول ذلك منه بالاتفاق؛ فإن مذهب السلف لا يكون إلا حقًا، فإن كان موافقًا له باطنًا وظاهرًا، فهو بمنزلة المؤمن الذي هو على الحق باطنًا وظاهرًا، وإن كان موافقًا له في الظاهر فقط دون الباطن، فهو بمنزلة المنافق فتقبل منه علانيته وتُوكَل سريرته إلى الله، فإنا لم نؤمر أن نُنَقِّب عن قلوب الناس ولا نشق بطونهم.)) اهــ
شيخ الإسلام لم يقل : حتى إذا خوطب أحدهم قال أنا السلفي !
بل مجرد وصف لحال المتكلم : يقول أنا على مذهب السلف .
وكلنا إن شاء الله نتبع مذهب السلف .

لكن عند الكلام على الأسماء الشرعية والأسماء المبتدعة 
هذا ما قاله شيخ الإسلام ، الكلام المحكم فصل كامل :
قال شيخ الإسلام : 
(( والله تعالى قد سمانا في القرآن: المسلمين المؤمنين عباد الله، فلا نعدل عن الأسماء التي سمانا الله بها إلى أسماء أحدثها قوم وسموها هم وآباؤهم ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان )) 
هل هناك أبين من ذلك ؟
وهذا الكلام هو الموافق لنص حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

وقال شيخ الإسلام : 
(( والواجب على المسلم إذا سُئل عن ذلك أن يقول: لا أنا شكيلي ولا قرفندي، بل أنا مسلم متبع لكتاب الله وسنة رسوله )) 

وقال شيخ الإسلام : 
(( وكيف يجوز التفريق بين الأمة بأسماء مبتدعة لا أصل لها في كتاب الله ولا سنة رسوله ؟ ))

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك.. 
إذا وقف الباحث كشرطي المرور الذي فسدت إشارته فصار يقبل النص الذي يوافقه فيجعله محكماً ويرد النص الذي يخالفه بزعم أنه متشابه = فقد حام حول حمئة الهوى.. 
والحال أنه جميع الكلام محكم والشيخ يقصد بالانتساب كل ما يقال له انتساب في العربية سواء كان بالجملة (أنا على مذهب السلف) أو بياء النسبة التي استعملها هو نفسه في عدد من النصوص.. 
ونص الشيخ بجواز الانتساب مع استعماله لهذه النسبة يبطل دعوى أن ذلك من المتشابه.. 
وإنما الحال : أنك أخي الكريم لم تتصور مراد الشيخ وإنما خيلت في نفسك مراداً له فصرت واقفاً بعصى التحكم تقول هذا محكم وهذا متشابه.. 
أما المنهج العلمي فيقول بأن هذا تحكم محض منك وأن التسمي بالسلفية والانتساب إليها جائز عند الشيخ بالنص والاستعمال،إنما الممنوع عنده وعند غيره أمران : 
الأول : أن يكون ذلك نفاقاً لا يوافق الباطن.. 
الثاني : أن يكون في النسبة تحزب على أمر زائد عن الحق.. 
أما إذا كانت النسبة مطابقة للمعنى الحق وليس فيها تحزب على أمر زائد عن الحق = فلا ينازع الشيخ ولا غيره في جوازها.. 
ومن أقام المعارضة بين نهي الشيخ عن التحزب على الأسماء غير المنصوصة وبين حل التسمي بما لا يُتحزب عليه بمجرده وإنما التحزب على المعنى الحق الذي تحته = فالعيب منه وفيه لا من النصوص.. 
والانتساب عند الشيخ ثلاث مراتب كما في قوله : ((*فهذان الاسمان المهاجرون والأنصار اسمان شرعيان جاء بهما الكتاب والسنة وسماهما الله بهما كما سمانا المسلمين من قبل وفي هذا ، وانتساب الرجل إلى المهاجرين أو الأنصار انتساب حسن محمود عند الله وعند رسوله ، ليس من المباح الذي يقصد به التعريف فقط ، كالانتساب إلى القبائل والأمصار ، ولا من المكروه أو المحرم ، كالانتساب إلى ما يفضي إلى بدعة أو معصية أخرى )).*
وهذا نص في أن الانتساب المكروه والمحرم عند الشيخ هو فقط ما يفضي إلى بدعة أو معصية.. 
*وحتى الصنفان الأولان إذا دخلهما التحزب على أمر زائد عن الحق=منعا..* 
*ولكن لا يمنع الانتساب للاسم لمجرد كونه لم يرد،بل بنص كلام الشيخ يباح الانتساب للاسم ولو لم يرد مالم يقترن بذلك تحزب وعصبية على غير الحق،وقد يدخل الاستحباب هذه النسبة المباحة إن تضمنت معنى حسناً هو من الحق الذي يُتحزب عليه كالسلفية،فيكون ذلك بطريق القياس لا النص..*

----------


## وادي الذكريات

ليس كلام شيخ الإسلام كله محكم بل فيه محكم ومتشابه كما أخبر بذلك اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء ..
وبينت أن الواجب على المسلم أن يأخذ المحكم من كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى والمحكم هو الموافق للكتاب والسنة والذي عليه اكثر أقواله ..
ومن ينظر لكلام شيخ الإسلام الذي ذكرته وكلامي الذي ذكرته وهو الأكثر وهو الموافق لاختيار رب العالمين والموافق لأمر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم والموافق لأقوال سلفنا الصالح الذين حذروا المسلمين من الخروج عن دعوى الإسلام وعن الأسماء الشرعية ...
يعلم المحكم من كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية الذي لم يسمى نفسه ابن تيمية السلفي قط ..
ولم يصف نفسه بذلك أبدًا .
ويبقي الخلاف قائمًا بين ما تفهمه من كلام شيخ الإسلام وبين ما أفهمه وغيري من كلام شيخ الإسلام ..
فلماذا لا نعرض كل هذا الكلام على كتاب الله عز وجل وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
امتثال لقول الله عز وجل : فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم .
ما رأيك نحتكم في هذه المسالة للكتاب والسنة ؟
هل في أحد ممن يقول بجواز هذا الأمر يوافق على التحاكم للكتاب والسنة ؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> ليس كلام شيخ الإسلام كله محكم بل فيه محكم ومتشابه كما أخبر بذلك اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء ..
> وبينت أن الواجب على المسلم أن يأخذ المحكم من كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى والمحكم هو الموافق للكتاب والسنة والذي عليه اكثر أقواله ..


وهل البحث في كون مطلق كلام الشيخ فيه محكم ومتشابه ؟!! 
البحث في وصفك لهذا الكلام المعين هاهنا بأنه متشابه ،وهذا لا وجه له على الإطلاق.. 
فإن كان متشابهاً عندك فهذا لخطأ في تصورك..فاتهم نفسك وتأمل في النظر ولا تجعل هذا التشابه المتوهم حجة في محل النزاع لتتخلص من ثقل النقل عن الشيخ،وما ضرك أن تخالف ابن تيمية فلو خالفته = لكان ذلك أسلم لك علمياً من أن تدعي أن كلامه متشابه.. 
فالشيخ نص على جواز الانتساب.. 
والشيخ استعمل هذا النسبة مرات عدة.. 
واستعملها من بعده تلميذه الذهبي مرات عدة.. 
واستعملها من بعدهم رئيس اللجنة الدائمة عبد العزيز بن باز..

وأقرت بذلك اللجنة جميعها كما في الفتاوى (2/165). 
والشيخ نص على أن الانتساب المحرم هو فقط ما أفضى لمعصية أو بدعة.. 
فعن أي متشابه تتحدث بعد ذلك؟!! 
أما الوحي = فليس في الوحي ما ينهى عن الانتساب لزمان أو مكان أو مذهب أو صناعة أو قوم معينين مالم يكن ذلك كذباً أو مستلزماً للتحزب على الباطل ..

----------


## وادي الذكريات

كيف اخالف شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وفي مجموع الفتاوى فصل كامل في ابطال الخروج عن دعوى ومسمى الإسلام او الأسماء الشرعية ، وأنت تتشبث بمجرد قول حتى انك نقلته مبتور للأسف ! 
أما ما نسبته للعلماء فمنه ما هو صحيح ومنه ما هو مكذوب 
وبما انك وافقت على التحاكم للكتاب والسنة وهذا شىء طيب فلا داع للإستشهاد بكلام العلماء وإلا بفضل الله عز وجل ففتاوى العلماء في النهى عن الخروج عن دعوى الإسلام ومسمى الإسلام كثيرة ولله الحمد ابتداء من عبد الله ابن عباس رضي الله عنه  ومن بعده ميمون بن مهران ..

وإن كنت نقلت كلام الإمام الذهبي 
فكلام الإمام ابن القيم موجود الذي فيه وإن سألوك عن جماعتك قل هو سماكم المسلمين ..
وكلام العثيمين والفوزان والراجحي والجامي موجود ولله الحمد .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> أما الوحي = فليس في الوحي ما ينهى عن الانتساب لزمان أو مكان أو مذهب أو صناعة أو قوم معينين مالم يكن ذلك كذباً أو مستلزماً للتحزب على الباطل ..


 هذا هو المهم : 
ولا داعي لذكر الزمان والمكان والصناعة وغير ذلك من الأسماء التي الأصل فيها الإباحة !!
لكن الذي يهمنا هو الخروج عن دعوى ومسمى الإسلام الذي الأصل فيه الحظر والمنع .
قال الله عز وجل : {  هو سماكم المسلمين } .
وهذا عام للمسلمين وقد اختص الله عز وجل طوائف معينة من المسلمين بأسماء خاصة هي أسماء شرعية مذكورة في الكتاب وفي السنة  كالمهاجرين والانصار ..
فما هو الدليل على التسمي بالسلفي ؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

كلام الشيخ هو في الخروج المستلزم للتعصب على مجرد هذا الاسم وإلا فالشيخ يقسم النسبة فيجعل منها نسبة مباحة منها السلفية التي نص على جواز الانتساب بها بل وفعله هو رحمه الله،وأما المحرم من أوجه الانتساب فهو فقط ما أدى لمعصية أو بدعة وهذا نص كلامه المبين لمراده والحمد لله وحده.. 



> ولا داعي لذكر الزمان والمكان والصناعة وغير ذلك من الأسماء التي الأصل فيها الإباحة !!


 
وهل تزيد السلفية على هذا؟؟ 
إنما الانتساب للسلفية من جنس المباحات،ولا يرتبط بمجرد النسبة ثواب ولا استحباب،وإنما يدخل الثواب والاستحباب على صاحب هذه النسبة من بابين : 
الأول : دلالة هذه النسبة على ما تحتها من معنى التمسك بما عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،وتجافيه عن المتجافين عن مذهب السلف .
الثاني: قصده الحسن في التعلق بالانتساب لأصحاب رسول الله. 
فالأول من شرف القول المنتسب إليه والثاني من شرف القائل المنتسب إليه. 
وهذان البابان منفكان عن مجرد اسم السلفية؛لذا لو قدر أن كان في لسان الناس اسم آخر يدل على نفس المعنى لدار معه المعنى وبالتالي يدور الثواب،أم مجرد اختيار هذا البناء(السلفية) فمباح لا غير.. 



> فما هو الدليل على التسمي بالسلفي ؟


 
هو نفس الدليل على التسمي بالمصري.. 
فهل من تسمى بالمصري قد خرج عن قول الله عز وجل : { هو سماكم المسلمين } ؟ 
وهل من انتسب نسبة يلزم من هذا الانتساب إبطال نسبة أخرى والخروج عنها؟ 
هذا لم يقل به واحد من أهل العلم..

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

هناك جماعة ظهرت حديثا تسمت بجماعة المسلمين زعمت أنها المقصودة بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: فالزم جماعة المسلمين.
فهنا إذا كان منهج هذه الجماعة صوابا ومتفقا عليه فهل نقرها على التسمية؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> فهنا إذا كان منهج هذه الجماعة صوابا ومتفقا عليه فهل نقرها على التسمية؟


إن نفت ذلك الاسم عن غيرها ممن يستحق معنى جماعة المسلمين وحصروا الحق فيهم وهو موجود في غيرهم=لم يعد منهجهم صواباً وباتوا متحزبين على بدعة يوالون ويعادون عليها..

ومثلهم : من يتسمى بالسلفية ويحصر السلفية فيه وفيمن وافقه وينفيها عمن يستحق معناها لمجرد إعراضه عن التسمي بهذا الاسم المعين.. 

جميع أولئك من أهل الأحزاب البدعية المحرمة..

ومثلهم : من تسمى باسم شرعي ولكنه والى وعادى على مجرد التسمي لا على المعاني المتضمنة للاسم التي صار الاسم شرعياً بسببها ،كالتداعي بالمهاجرين والأنصار الذي وقع من الصحابة..

----------


## فتح البارى

قال الشيخ سليم في كتابه النافع: (الطلع النضيد في فقه حديث التجديد):
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  ...وإلى هذا وذاك فأهل الحديث والسنة يحرصون على جمع الصف ووحدة الكلمة، فهم ليسوا حزبا محدودا ينفي من عداه بالهوى والتحكم، ولكنهم راية منهجية عقدية سلفية، من انطبقت عليه صفاتها وخصائصا فهو من هذه الفئة، فهم جماعة أفهام لا جماعة أبدان  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
.

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

فتحصل عندنا حينئذ أن العبرة بالمسمى لا بالاسم، وهو تطبيق منهج السلف واقعا لا التسمي به، وأن السلفي اسما قد يكون مصادما للمنهج تطبيقا، وغير السلفي اسما قد يكون سلفيا منهجا.
فحينئذ كان التسمي بالسلفي مجرد انتساب للمنهج مفتقر في تصديقه للتطبيق العملي.
ويشكل عندي أن التسمي بالمسلمين لا يلزم منه محذور مطلقا، لأنه اسم شرعي، فمهما خالط حقيقته من دخن وانزوى تحته من فئام من الناس ليسوا منه تحقيقا فإنه يبقى اسم الأمة الشرعي.
وأما السلفية فلا ينكر على من أنكرها تسمية لا منهجا، إلا إن كان يسر حسوا في ارتغاء ويروم من إنكاره التسمية إنكار المنهج باعتبار الوعي الانطباعي للعوام الذين يتعلقون بالأسماء لا الحقائق.
والعكس عندي صحيح، فلا ينكر على من تسمى به لأنه ليس زيادة على الاسم الشرعي ولا رغبة عنه ولا استبدال له بغيره، وما كان من هذه البابة لا يفتقر فيه إلى دليل، بل طلب الدليل المانع منه أقرب.
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك.. 
1- اسم المسلمين وكونه هو الاسم الشرعي الذي لا يجوز منع التسمي به بل يجب = خارج عن محل النزاع فهو محل وفاق.. 
2- يبقى التسمي بغيره من الأسماء المستحبة أو المباحة ،وهذا لا حرج فيه ولو اقترن عند البعض بالمحذور،فينهى عن المحذور ويبقى الاسم،مادام المحذور ليس مستلزماً للاسم لا ينفك عنه،ومادمنا لم نستبدل به اسماً شرعياً مطابقاً له..
ولذلك لم ينه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الصحابة عن التسمي بالمهاجرين والأنصار رغم كونه اقترن بالمحذور أحياناً.. 
3- منكر التسمي بالسلفية على الصورة التي قررناها = يفتقر للدليل فتحريم الحلال لا يقل جناية عن تحليل الحرام..

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

على رسلكم أيها الأفاضل.
عسى الله أن يجعل بأسكم على عدو الله وعدوكم.

بالنسبة لهذه النسبة (السلفي) ، فهي تشير إلى من اتبع منهج السلف ، وفيه تفصيل :

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ظهر بعض المبتدعة ممن حاولوا إيهام العامة أنهم هم أهل السنة ، ولذلك فإن النسبة إلى (السلف) أظهر وأوضح بيانا في هذه الحالة ، لأن المبتدعة لا ينتسبون إلى السلف ، بل يقولون : السلف أسلم والخلف أعلم وأحكم.
فتكون النسبة محمودة ومطلوبة في هذه الحالة.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهناك من يستخدم هذه النسبة كشعار له أو تسمية، وهذا قد يولد في النفس شىء خفي.. من الكبر أو تزكية النفس.. فتكون الكراهة حينئذ.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهناك من قد يستخدمها للتقنع والاستخفاء ليملي أشياء باطلة، فيتبعه الناس، لا لأنه قد أصاب، بل لتقنعه تحت هذا الشعار. 
وهذا شر، وصاحبه على خطر، هو ومن تبعه.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد يستخدمها بعض الأشخاص للتحزب والفرقة وهذا محظور.

لذا.. فالأولى أن تكون الدعوة إلى اتباع منهج السلف واظهاره.. دعوة بالقول والعمل والدعوة، لا غير ذلك.




> هناك جماعة ظهرت حديثا تسمت بجماعة المسلمين


الأخ الفاضل يشير إلى جماعة (التكفير والهجرة) ، واسمها الرسمي (جماعة المسلمين).

بارك الله فيكم، وسددكم.

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

وفيك بارك الله تعالى، ونفع بك



> 1- اسم المسلمين وكونه هو الاسم الشرعي الذي لا يجوز منع التسمي به بل يجب = خارج عن محل النزاع فهو محل وفاق..


 
هذا معلوم يا شيخ، وهو عين ما قررته فقد قلت انه لا يلزم منه محذور . 



> 2- يبقى التسمي بغيره من الأسماء المستحبة أو المباحة ،وهذا لا حرج فيه ولو اقترن عند البعض بالمحذور،فينهى عن المحذور ويبقى الاسم،مادام المحذور ليس مستلزماً للاسم لا ينفك عنه،ومادمنا لم نستبدل به اسماً شرعياً مطابقاً له..




فرق يا شيخ بين قولك : لا حرج فيه، وبين من لا يرى السلفي إلا به.
وكون المحذور ليس ملازما للاسم أنا أوافق عليه.




> ولذلك لم ينه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الصحابة عن التسمي بالمهاجرين والأنصار رغم كونه اقترن بالمحذور أحياناً..


 
المهاجرون والأنصار اسمان شرعيان شيخنا الفاضل، ثم إنهما واقعيان فالأولون هاجروا والآخرون نصروا فعلا وحقا، وأما السلفي فخبر قد يصدق وقد لا يصدق على حسب التطبيق.
ربما تسرعت في التمثيل هنا، وعلى العموم الفكرة مفهومة.






> 3- منكر التسمي بالسلفية على الصورة التي قررناها = يفتقر للدليل فتحريم الحلال لا يقل جناية عن تحليل الحرام..








> والعكس عندي صحيح، فلا ينكر على من تسمى به لأنه ليس زيادة على الاسم الشرعي ولا رغبة عنه ولا استبدال له بغيره، وما كان من هذه البابة لا يفتقر فيه إلى دليل، بل طلب الدليل المانع منه أقرب.




لكن، هو هنا يرى هذه التسمية بدعة ولم يقل أنها حرام، فهو على هذا سيرى أن الدليل على المثبت لأن هذا التسمي لم يثبت من فعل السلف، والمجيز للتسمية يرى أنها مباحة باستصحاب العدم الأصلي، فالاسم مباح بل ومستحب.
فكل هذا يقوي الإعذار لكل من الطرفين للآخر. والله أعلم

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> هذا معلوم يا شيخ، وهو عين ما قررته فقد قلت انه لا يلزم منه محذور .


اتفقنا هاهنا؛لكونه الاسم الشرعي،وإلا فقد يتسمى به المنافق،وهو حجة لي على هذا الأصل : الاسم لا يمنع ولو وقع أن يتسمى به من ليس محققاً له : كالمسلم
أو من قديتعصب عليه بوجه باطل فيصاحبه محذور : كالمهاجرين؛فلم أتسرع في التمثيل.
ومثله من الأسماء المباحة: السلفي 



> فرق يا شيخ بين قولك : لا حرج فيه، وبين من لا يرى السلفي إلا به.
> وكون المحذور ليس ملازما للاسم أنا أوافق عليه.


توافقني على عدم ملازمة المحذور وأوافقك على عدم حصر السلفي(معنى) في الاسم ..بل هذا الحصر بدعة وحمل للناس على اسم لم يحملهم عليه الوحي،بل غايته أن يكون مباحاً في ذاته، ويثاب صاحبه لما تقدم بيانه.. 



> لكن، هو هنا يرى هذه التسمية بدعة ولم يقل أنها حرام،


وهي البدعة مش حرام يا مولانا؟؟!! 
فإن أراد لغة = فهذا لا ننازعه فيه ،ولكن المباحات لا تحرم بكونها لم يفعلها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،خاصة مع عدم قيام المقتضى للتسمي..

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> توافقني على عدم ملازمة المحذور وأوافقك على عدم حصر السلفي(معنى) في الاسم ..بل هذا الحصر بدعة وحمل للناس على اسم لم يحملهم عليه الوحي،بل غايته أن يكون مباحاً في ذاته، ويثاب صاحبه لما تقدم بيانه..


بارك الله فيك، وهو الظن بمثلك.





> وهي البدعة مش حرام يا مولانا؟؟!!





أقصد أخي الفاضل أنه لا يلزمه دليل بالتحريم بل يكفيه أن يقول لم يأت به فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بل ولا السلف، وقد جعلتموه - ليس الكلام لك طبعا - شعيرة توالون وتعادون عليها، والكلام كله عن التسمية.





> فإن أراد لغة = فهذا لا ننازعه فيه ،ولكن المباحات لا تحرم بكونها لم يفعلها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم..




لا خلاف في هذا بورك فيك - يا مولانا - - ابتسامة -

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

اتفقنا والحمد لله..

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

أسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقنا للوفاق دائما وأبدا وأن يوحد صفنا ويجمع شملنا ويرجع شريدنا، إنه القادر على ذلك ومولاه

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

آمين.

----------


## ابن فالح المدني

هناك كلام للشيخ الوزير صالح آل الشيخ ..


على هذا الرابط ..

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson...esson_id=37381

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> ### تم نقل الحوار من هذه المشاركة فما تحت إلى هذا الموضوع منعا لتكرار الخوض في هذه المسألة في أكثر من شريط، 
> وهذا هو الرابط المنقول منه:
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=36148
> فنرجو منك الالتزام بقصر الحديث في هذه المسألة في موضوع واحد، لا أن تأتينا بالكلام فيها في كل موضوع تظهر فيه كلمة (سلفية)، بارك الله فيك ###
> -----------------------
> 
> .


*حفظكم الله تعالى ..*
*أنا لا أنكر أنني كنت سبب في تحول بعض المواضيع إلى جدال على التسمي بالسلفي وأنني أنا الذي ابتدأت الجدال فيه وتحول الموضوع إلى ما لا يريده صاحبه وقد اعتذرت وأنا الآن أعتذر مرة أخرى .*
*لكن لو تأملتم في ردودي في هذه المسألة لعلمتم أنني ما كتبت أبدًا مقال أحذر فيه من التسمي بالسلفي* 
*ولو تأملتم في أصل هذا الموضوع الذي هو أقوال أهل العلم في التسمي بالسلفي فقد تركت الرد في هذا الموضوع مع أن فيه نقل كلام بعض العلماء على غير مرادهم ولهم فتاوى أخرى مخالفة لهذا الفتاوى وما قمت بالرد إلا لما كتب الأخ الكريم : " أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي " هذا الكلام :*
*(( بارك الله فيك أخي على هذه النقولات الماتعة ولعلها تكون مقنعة لمن ينكر علينا** (**ومنهم من هم أعضاء في المنتدى) بالتكني بها والله الموفق )) اهــ .*
*فقد رأيت فتاوى العلماء على غير مرادهم ولم أتكلم ، وما تكلمت إلا لما كتب الأخ الكريم وأراد أن يظهر أن الأمر قد حسم بما نقله صاحب الموضوع من هذه الفتاوى !!*
*فعندئذ قمت بالرد* 
*فالموضوع حفظكم الله بالنسبة لي لا يتعدى الردود فقط ..*
*هم يثبتون ونحن ننكـر ..,, هم قالوا ونحن نرد ولله الحمد ..*
*فإن كفوا عن الإثبات سكتنا ..*
*والذين يزورون المنتدى بالآلاف ولله الحمد وليس كل من يزور المنتدى يعرف أن بعض هذه الفتاوى على غير مراد أصحابها ، فلذلك نبين ،* 
*قد تقولون حفظكم الله أنني بينت ما أراه في هذا الأمر أكثر من مرة في أكثر من موضوع فلا داع للتكرار ،،*
*أقول لكم حفظكم الله تعالى والأمر بالتأكيد إليكم بعد الله عز وجل : طالما أنهم يثبتون هذا التسمي وينقلون فتاوى العلماء على غير مرادهم ، نحن نبين إن شاء الله تعالى عكس ذلك .*
*وفي موضوع الشيخ الفاضل سليمان حفظه الله تعالى ، فهو الذي وصف السلفية بأنها اسم شرعي وجعلها مثل الإسلام وأهل السنة .*
*فقمت بنسخ كلام شيخ الإسلام لتبيين أن السلفية ليست اسم شرعي ، وتعاقبت الردود بيني وبين غيري .*
*وأنتم تعلمون إن شاء الله تعالى أن هذا الموضوع أمره في النهاية إلى الإغلاق ،، وسيأتي إن شاء الله تعالى أشخاص أخرى تنقل نفس الفتاوى وتقول نفس الكلام ، وقد يكونوا هم نفس الأشخاص الذين كتبوا مثل هذا الموضوع من قبل* 
*فماذا عساي أن أفعل ؟*
*بل قد يتعدى الأمر لوصف اسم الإسلام بأوصاف سيئة كأنه ناقص أو موهم أو سبب في تمييع الدين أو مطاطـي !! كما فعل البعض فماذا عساي أن أفعل ؟*

*حفظكم الله تعالى أنا ملتزم بعدم ابتداء الجدال في أي موضوع لا يتكلم عن التسمي بالسلفي ..*
*أما إن كان الموضوع عن التسمي بالسلفي فأرجوا أن تسمحوا لي بمجرد الرد فقط .*
*وسألتزم هنا إن شاء الله تعالى بأصل الموضوع وهو التسمي بالسلفي فقط بعيدًا عن التعرض لاسم السلفية .*
*لأبين إن شاء الله تعالى أن التسمي بالسلفي هو :* 
*بدعة منكرة .*
*وتزكية للنفس .*
*وليس فيه أي تمييز بين أهل الحق وأهل الباطل .*
*وسأبدأ إن شاء الله تعالى بتبيين ما في بعض هذه الفتاوى من مخالفة لمراد العلماء .*

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> اقوال أهل العلم في التسمي بالسلفية
> 
> 1- شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله .
> 
> ((لا عيبَ على من أظهر مذهب السلف، وانتسب إليه، واعتزى إليه؛ بل يجب قَبول ذلك منه اتفاقا؛ فإن مذهب السلف لا يكون إلا حقا …)) (كتاب التحفة المهدية لمن سأل عن معنى السلفية ، طبعة الدار الأثرية ص 20) .


كلام شيخ الإسلام مبتور ،، وإليك الجزء المبتور لنعرف مراد شيخ الإسلام : 

(( الوجه الثالث: قوله: والآخر يتستر بمذهب السلف، إن أردت بالتستر الاستخفاء بمذهب السلف، فيقال: ليس مذهب السلف مما يتستر به إلا في بلاد أهل البدع، مثل بلاد الرافضة والخوارج، فإن المؤمن المستضعف هناك قد يكتم إيمانه واستنانه، كما كتم مؤمن آل فرعون إيمانه، وكما كان كثير من المؤمنين يكتم إيمانه حين كانوا في دار الحرب.
فإن كان هؤلاء في بلد أنت لك فيه سلطان وقد تستروا بمذهب السلف فقد ذممت نفسك، حيث كنت من طائفة يستر مذهب السلف عندهم، وإن كنت من المستضعفين المستترين بمذهب السلف فلا معنى لذم نفسك، وإن لم تكن منهم ولا من الملأ، فلا وجه لذم قوم بلفظ التستر.
(( وإن أردت بالتستر: أنهم يجتنون به، ويتقون به غيرهم، ويتظاهرون به، حتى إذا خوطب أحدهم قال: أنا على مذهب السلف وهذا الذي أراده والله أعلم فيقال له: لا عيب على من أظهر مذهب السلف وانتسب إليه واعتزى إليه، بل يجب قبول ذلك منه بالاتفاق؛ فإن مذهب السلف لا يكون إلا حقًا، فإن كان موافقًا له باطنًا وظاهرًا، فهو بمنزلة المؤمن الذي هو على الحق باطنًا وظاهرًا، وإن كان موافقًا له في الظاهر فقط دون الباطن، فهو بمنزلة المنافق فتقبل منه علانيته وتُوكَل سريرته إلى الله، فإنا لم نؤمر أن نُنَقِّب عن قلوب الناس ولا نشق بطونهم.)) اهــ

شيخ الإسلام لم يقل : حتى إذا خوطب أحدهم قال أنا السلفي !
بل مجرد وصف لحال المتكلم : يقول أنا على مذهب السلف .
وكلنا إن شاء الله نتبع مذهب السلف .
ولما تكلم عن الأسماء الشرعية والأسماء المبتدعة قال : 

(( وكذلك كان كل من السلف يقولون: كل هذه الأهواء في النار ويقول أحدهم: ما أبالي أي النعمتين أعظم؟ على أن هداني الله للإسلام، أو أن جنبني هذه الأهواء، والله تعالى قد سمانا في القرآن: المسلمين المؤمنين عباد الله، فلا نعدل عن الأسماء التي سمانا الله بها إلى أسماء أحدثها قوم وسموها هم وآباؤهم ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان )) .انتهى 

وأنقل هنا للفائدة شرح العلامة الشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي لكلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في فصل أسماء ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان : 
قال الشيخ الراجحي حفظه الله تعالى : 
قال 
(( يعني مثلا: الفِرَق، مثل الفرق والطوائف، ينبغي للإنسان أن يكون انتسابه إلى الإسلام، وأن يجتمع المسلمون تحت فرقة لواء واحد، يقول: أنا من أهل السُنَّة والجماعة، أنا مسلم؛ إذا قيل مثل ما هو موجود في هذا العصر: هذا يسمى إخوانيا، وهذا يسمى سروريا، وهذا يسمى كذا، يسمى أيش؟ ((( سلفيا )))... ((( كل هذه الأسماء مفرقة ))) ، الواجب على الإنسان اتباع الكتاب والسُنَّة، وأن ينضووا تحت الإسلام، تقول: أنا مسلم، أنا متبع للكتاب والسُنَّة، أنا من أهل السُنَّة والجماعة، الانتساب للسنة والجماعة، والسلف كذلك من سلف الأمة، سلف الأمة هم أهل السُنَّة والجماعة، أنا متبعٌ لآثار السلف، أنا من أهل السُنَّة والجماعة )) انتهى .

فقد وضح الشيخ الراجحي أنه على المسلم أن يقول: (( أنا مسلم، أنا متبع للكتاب والسُنَّة، أنا من أهل السُنَّة والجماعة، الانتساب للسنة والجماعة، والسلف كذلك من سلف الأمة، سلف الأمة هم أهل السُنَّة والجماعة، أنا متبعٌ لآثار السلف، أنا من أهل السُنَّة والجماعة ))
وحذر الشيخ الراجحي من التسمي بالسلفي وبين أنه اسم مفرق وبين أن الإنتساب للسلف يكون بقول القائل : (( أنا متبع لآثار السلف )) .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> اقوال أهل العلم في التسمي بالسلفية
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2- الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله .
> قال : " . . . فالسَّلَفي مستفاد مع السَّلفي ـ بفتحتين ـ وهو من كان على مذهب السلف " السير (21/6) (عند ترجمته لأبي طاهر السِّلفي من كتاب التحفة المهدية لمن سأل عن معنى السلفية ص22 طبعة الدار الأثرية) .
> 
> 3


ما الدليل في هذا الكلام على ان الإمام الذهبي يقول بجواز التسمي بالسلفي ؟!
*بل لا يعدوا الأمر أن يكون وصف لحال من كان على مذهب السلف الصالح كما اخبر الشيخ العلامة محمد آمان الجامي رحمه الله تعالى لما سئل :* 

*الســؤال :* 

*إطلاق كلمة سلفي ، شخص يكتب في كتابه : فلان بن فلان أبو فلان السلفي ، وآخر فلان بن فلان أبو فلان الأثري ؟*

*الـجـواب :*

*لا داعي لهذا الكلام لماذا ؟؟ هذا عبارة عن حب الشهرة وفيه نوع من الرياء ، وما كان سلفنا يستعملون هذا بإمكانى أن أقول مثلا عندما أتحدث عن بعض مشايخنا كالشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز العالم السلفي فهذا معقول تعريف وذكر واقعة ، لكن أكتب في كتابي أقول فلان بن فلانا بو فلان السلفي لماذا ؟ ؟؟ ماذا تريد من هذا ؟؟ لا ينبغي لطلابنا أوشبابنا أن يستعملوا هذا الإسلوب ، ( إسـلـوب رخـيــص ) وغير معروف عند السلف ولا ينبغي أن تقفوا موقف من يحب الشهرة والظهور ، إحمد ربك الذي وفقك لهذا المنهج وتواضع لله ولا تحب أن تشهر بين الناس سلفي مش سلفي .. لا بل أنت سلفي لكن بلاش من هذه الألقاب ، ما فيش داعي لماذا ؟؟*
*أنصح شبابنا عدم إستعمال هذا الإسلوب لأنه :*
*أولا : غير معهود عند مشايخكم وعند سلفكم .*
*ثانيا : يدل على معنى غير سليم* 
*ولكن السلفية منهج والسلفية ليست كالألقاب الحديثة التي تجددت الآن الإخوان المسلمين السروريين والتحريري والتبليغي .. لا فهذه أساليب حديثة رخيصة جاءت ووفدت على هذه المنطقة ، محدثة ولكن السلفية منهج ، فهي منهج قديم لذلك كونك سلفي واجب لأن السلفية هى المفهوم الصحيح للإسلام ، السلفية خذوها هكذا صريحة المفهوم الصحيح للإسلام عقيدة وشريعة فهذه السلفية لأن معنى ذلك نسبة إلى السلف ، السلف الذين مدحهم الله ، الله في كتابه مدح السلف ، إفهم لأن السالف والسابق بمعنى واحد في قوله تعالى ( والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار ) التوبة ( 100 ) هم السلف وأنت إن إتبعتهم لك ما لهم وإن خالفتهم فأنت خلفي خلفي افهم هذا ولكن ، ولكن التلقيب تلقب نفسك في كل مناسبة لا ليس ذلك من سمات السلف . أ هــ " الأسئلة الذهبية "*

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> اقوال أهل العلم في التسمي بالسلفية
> 
> 3- سماحة الشيخ الإمام عبد العزيز بن باز - رحمه الله-
> سئل– رحمه الله - : ما تقول فيمن تسمى بالسلفي والأثري ، هل هي تزكية؟
> فأجاب سماحته : (إذا كان صادقاً أنه أثري أو أنه سلفي لا بأس، مثل ما كان السلف يقول: فلان سلفي، فلان أثري، تزكية لا بد منها، تزكية واجبة).( التحفة المهدية لمن سأل عن معنى السلفية ص 35) وهي من محاضرة مسجلة بعنوان: "حق المسلم"، في 16/1/1413 بالطائف.)
> 
> 4






> اقوال أهل العلم في التسمي بالسلفية





> 3- سماحة الشيخ الإمام عبد العزيز بن باز - رحمه الله-
> سئل– رحمه الله - : ما تقول فيمن تسمى بالسلفي والأثري ، هل هي تزكية؟
> فأجاب سماحته : (إذا كان صادقاً أنه أثري أو أنه سلفي لا بأس، مثل ما كان السلف يقول: فلان سلفي، فلان أثري، تزكية لا بد منها، تزكية واجبة).( التحفة المهدية لمن سأل عن معنى السلفية ص 35) وهي من محاضرة مسجلة بعنوان: "حق المسلم"، في 16/1/1413 بالطائف.)
> وسئل أيضا عن الفرقة الناجية فقال : ( هم السلفيون وكل من مشى على طريقة السلف الصالح ) (التحفة المهدية لمن سأل عن معنى السلفية ص 25).
> 8



هذه الفتوى الظن فيها أنها مكذوبة نريد واحد فقط ممن ينقلونها في مقالاتهم أن يأتي ويقول أنني قد سمعت هذه الفتوى من الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى .
لأنني بحثت عنها ولم اجد لها أي أثر ! 
لكن احقاقًا للحق أن للشيخ ابن باز فتوى وهي : 
السؤال : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، سماحة الشيخ حفظه الله، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. حصل عند بعض الشباب إنكار للتسمي بالأثر والانتساب إلى الأثر، ويقولون: إن هذه النسبة تفرق المسلمين، فهل هذا صحيح أم أنها مجرد نسبة إلى حديث النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وإلى الحق، وخاصةً أن بعض العلماء الأعلام كالحافظ العراقي تسمى بذلك، هل صحيح أنكم تراجعتم عن التسمي بذلك؟ 

( لا أعلم حرجاً في ذلك، إذا قال أنه أثري أو يحكي عن فلان أنه أثري إذا كان صحيحاً، إذا كان يعتمد الأحاديث النبوية والسنة المطهرة، ويسير على نهج السلف الصالح فإنه يقال أثري أو يقال من أهل السنة والجماعة، كل هذا لا حرج فيه ودرج عليه أهل السنة، إذا كان صادقاً في ذلك. معنى هذا أن سماحتكم لم يتراجع؟ أنا ما تسميت الذي سماني بعض الناس، ما قلت عن نفسي أني أثري، إنما بعض الناس قال عني ذلك. ووجد في بعض الكتب؟ قال عني بعض الناس ذلك، أما أنا أقول نعم، أنا إن شاء الله من أهل السنة والجماعة، وأنا إن شاء الله أثري أقوله الآن ) انتهى ..

ومع ذلك فالشيخ الإمام عبد العزيز بن باز أنكر أنه سمى نفسه بالأثري من ورعه رحمه الله تعالى والبعد عن تزكية النفس ، في حين الفتوى السابقة المزعومة تقول أنها تزكية واجبـة !!!!
حتى عند وصف نفسه مرة واحدة بالأثري استثنى وقال : ( أنا إن شاء الله أثري ) . 
في حين ان كثير من طلبة العلم لا يجدون أي حرجً في التسمي بالسلفي والأثري وكأنه يفعل فعل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ظاهرا وباطناً .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> اقوال أهل العلم في التسمي بالسلفية
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4- العلامة المحدث الشيخ محمد ناصرالدين الألباني رحمه الله .
> سئل الشيخ الألباني عن هذا الموضوع ونص السؤال "لماذا التسمي بالسلفية ؟ أهي دعوة حزبية أم طائفية أو مذهبية ؟ أم هي فرقة جديدة في الإسلام ؟
> الجواب . قال : إن كلمة السلف معروفة في لغة العرب وفي لغة الشرع ؛ وما يهمنا هنا هو بحثها من الناحية الشرعية :
> ...


الشيخ  الألباني له فتوى ناقضة لهذه الفتوى ، حيث قال فيها كما ذكره الشيخ أبواسحاق الحويني في شرح صحيح البخاري أنها (( التسمي بالأثري موضة عصرية )) .
وكان الواجب نقل الفتوى الموافقة للكتاب والسنة والعقل الصحيح .
وليس نقل الفتوى المخالفة للكتاب والسنة وليس فيها أي دليل عقلي !
والسؤال أصلاً والله تعالى أعلم لعله استفز الشيخ فأجاب بمثل هذه الفتوى ! 
ومن من السلف الصالح استدل بهذا الحديث : [ نعم السلف أنا لك ] في التسمي بالسلفي ؟!!
من الذي روته أليست أم المؤمنين عائشة ؟ 
هل سمت نفسها عائشة السلفية ، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان سلف لها بنص الحديث ؟!
هل سمت سيدتنا فاطمة رضي الله عنه نفسها " فاطمة السلفية " مع أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نعم السلف لها بنص الحديث ؟!
هل احد من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم كلهم تسمى بالسلفي بناء على هذا الحديث ؟!!
هل احد من الأئمة استدل بهذا الحديث على جواز التسمي بالسلفي !!
لا يوجد في المسلمين من أولهم لاخرهم في عصورهم من تسمى بالسلفي الا حوالى سبعة أشخاص في كتاب الأنساب كما ورد لنا والله تعالى أعلم !! 
وهناك من العلماء أنكر هذه التسمية الشخصية ، مثل الشيخ الفوزان ، الذي قال بالنص لا أصل لها ،، فهل تقول بناء على هذه الفتوى أن الشيخ الفوزان من مدعي العلم ؟! 
والدليل العقلي الذي استدل به الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله تعالى ، ليس صحيحاً لأن هذه التسمية دخلتها أهل البدع والأهواء !
فكل طائفة ممن تسمى نفسها بالسلفية الآن ، تطعن في اختها إلا من رحم الله تعالى .
والإختلاف وصل بينهم في العقيدة !
فتسميتك انا فلان السلفي ، على الفور قد يتبادر للناس إما أنك من اهل الحق .
وإما أنك من الخوارج !
وإما أنك من المرجئة ! 
وإما أنك من الحزبيين !
وإما انك من غلاة التجريح ! 
فليس فيها أي تمييز الآن ،، لأنها دخلتها أهل البدع والأهواء !

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> اقوال أهل العلم في التسمي بالسلفية
> 
> 
> 
> 5- الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى :
> قال العلامة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى " فأهل السنة والجماعة هم السلف معتقداً حتى المتأخر إلى يوم القيامة إذا كان على طريق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه فإنه سلفي " .
> شرح العقيدة الواسطية (1/45) (التحفة المهدية ص 26) .
> وقال في شرح العقيدة السفارينية الشريط الأول ما نصه : "من هم أهل الأثر ؟ هم الذين اتبعوا الأثار ، اتبعوا الكتاب والسنة وأقوال الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وهذا لا يتأتى في أي فرقة من الفرق إلا على السلفيين الذين التزموا طريق السلف .


*الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين :**الواجب أن تكون الأمة الإسلامية مذهبها مذهب السلف الصالح ، لا التحزب إلى من يسمى (السلفيون).. انتبهوا للفَرْق!! 
هناك طريق سلف ، وهناك حزب يُسمى(السلفيون).. المطلوب إيش؟ اتباع السلف . 

**قال العلامة العثيمين :* 
*يُستفاد من قوله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم:\" إنه من يعش منكم فسيرى اختلافاً كثيراً ، فعليكم بسنتي..\"، أنه إذا كثرت الأحزاب في الأمة؛ لا تنتمي إلى حزب. 
هنا ظهرت طوائف من قديم الزمان: خوارج.. معتزلة.. جهمية.. شيعة بل رافضة.. 
ثم ظهرت أخيراً: إخوانيون.. وسلفيون.. وتبليغيون.. وما أشبه ذلك. 
كل هذه الفرق اجعلها على اليسار، وعليك بالأمام، وهو: ما أرشد إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم: \" عليكم بسنتي، وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين\". 
ولا شك أن الواجب على جميع المسلمين أن يكون مذهبهم مذهب السلف، لا الانتماء إلى حزب معيّن يسمى (السلفيين) .. 
الواجب أن تكون الأمة الإسلامية مذهبها مذهب السلف الصالح ، لا التحزب إلى من يسمى (السلفيون).. انتبهوا للفَرْق!! 
هناك طريق سلف ، وهناك حزب يُسمى(السلفيون).. المطلوب إيش؟ اتباع السلف . 

لماذا؟ لأن الإخوة السلفيين، هم أقرب الفرق للصواب، لا شك.. لكن مشكلتهم كغيرهم ، أن بعض هذه الفرق يُضلل بعضاً، ويُبدّعهم، ويُفسّقهم.. ونحن لا ننكر هذا إذا كانوا مستحقين، لكننا ننكر معالجة هذه البدع بهذه الطريقة.. الواجب أن يجتمع رؤساء هذه الفرق، ويقولون بيننا كتاب الله- عز وجل – وسنة رسوله، فلنتحاكم إليهما لا إلى الأهواء، و الآراء، ولا إلى فلان أوفلان.. كلٌّ يخطيء ويصيب مهما بلغ من العلم والعبادة، ولكن العصمة في دين الإسلام. 
فهذا الحديث أرشد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه إلى سلوك طريق يسلم فيه الإنسان، لا ينتمي إلى أي فرقة؛ إلا إلى طريق السلف الصالح، بل سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ، و الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين. 



*

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> اقوال أهل العلم في التسمي بالسلفية
> 
> 
> 
> 7- الشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان حفظه الله تعالى :
> قال الشيخ صالح الفوزان في كتابه البيان (ص 130) ما نصه:
> ". . . فهذان الحديثان يدلان على وجود الافتراق والانقسام والتميز بين السلف وأتباعهم وبين غيرهم .
> والسلف ومن سار على نهجهم مازالوا يميزون أتباع السنة عن غيرهم من المبتدعة والفرق الضالة ، ويسمونهم أهل السنة والجماعة ، وأتباع السلف الصالح ، ومؤلفاتهم مملوءة بذلك ، حيث يردون على الفرق المخالفة لفرقة أهل السنة وأتباع السلف ".
> وقال أيضاً (ص 156) : ". . . كيف يكون التمذهب بالسلفية بدعة، والبدعة ضلالة ؟!وكيف يكون بدعة وهو اتباع لمذهب السلف ، واتباع مذهبهم واجب بالكتاب والسنة ، وحق وهدى ؟!
> ...


*قبل أي شىء :* 
*هذا رد علي الحلبي الأثري على سماحة الشيخ الوالد العلامة صالح الفوزان لإنكاره التسمي بالسلفي وليته استدل بالكتاب والسنة  !!*

*قال علي الحلبي : (( وأما ما نقله بعض الإخوة ممَّا فُهم منه أنه -(قد) يُخالف ظاهرُهُ شيئاً مِن هذا الكلام!- وذلك عن 
فضيلة الشيخ صالح الفوزان –نفع اللهُ به- فإنَّ وجهَ الحقِّ فيه –إن شاء الله- ما ذكره شيخ الإسلام* 
*ابن تيميّة –رحمه الله- في «مجموع الفتاوى» (4/149) -حيث قال-:* 
*«لا عيب على من أظهر مذهب السلف وانتسب إليه واعتزى إليه، بل يجب قبول ذلك منه بالاتفاق؛* 
*فإن مذهب السلف لا يكون إلا حقاً.*
*فإن كان موافقاً له باطناً وظاهراً: فهو بمنزلة المؤمن الذي هو على الحق باطناً وظاهراً.*
*وإن كان موافقاً له في الظاهر فقط دون الباطن: فهو بمنزلة المنافق.

فتُقْبَل منه علانيته وتُوَكّل سريرته إلى الله؛ فإنا لم نؤمر أن ننقب عن قلوب الناس ولا نشق بطونهم». )) انتهى ..*

*---------------*
*
الشيخ صالح الفوزان يقول : أن التسمي بالسلفي " لاأصــل له ، وتـزكيـة للنفـس ، وفيه إتهام للأخرين بأنهم ليسوا على منهج السلف .

سؤال / فضيلة الشيخ ما رأي سماحتكم في التسمي بالسلفية أو بفلان السلفي أو الأثري أو نحو ذلك من الألقاب ؟* *الجــواب / 


( هــذا تـزكــيـة لـلــنـفـــس ) 
الإنسان يحرص على إتباع السلف ، والإقتداء بهم ، ولا يسمي نفسه سلفياً لأن فيه تزكية للنفس 
وأيضاً هذا فيه إتهام الآخرين بأنهم ليسوا سلفيين 
يترك هذا الأمر الذي يثير الناس ويسبب أن الإخوان يحصل بينهم سوء تفاهم ، (( ما أنا سلفي إلا أنت !!! ))
يجب ترك هذه الأمور 
نسير على منهج السلف وندرسه ، وندعوا إليه دون أن نصف أنفسنا أننا سلفيين ، لأن هذا يعرف بدون أننا نقوله 
يعرف 
من صار على منهج السلف فهو معروف ولو لم يقل أنا سلفي 
نعم

--------*
*ســؤال / 

ثم سُئل حفظه الله : يقول فضيلة الشيخ وفقكم الله :
بعض الناس يختم اسمه بـ (السلفي) أو (الأثري)، فهل هذا من تزكية النفس ؟ أو هو موافـــق للشرع ؟
*******

الجــواب / 
المفروض أن الإنسان يتبع الحق ، المطلوب أن الإنسان يبحث عن الحق ويطلب الحق ويعمل به ، أما أنه يُسمى بـ (السلفي) أو (الأثري) أو ما أشبه ذلك فلا داعي لهذا ، الله يعلم سبحانه وتعالى (قل أتعلمون الله بدينكم والله يعلم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض والله بكل شيء عليم) .
التسمي : (سلفي) ، (أثري) أو ما أشبه ذلك، هذا لا أصل له ، نـحن ننظر إلى الحقيقة ، ولا ننظر إلى القول والتسمي والدعاوى .
قد يقول إنه (سلفي) وما هو بسلفي (أثري) وما هو بأثري ، وقد يكون سلفياً وأثرياً وهو ما قال إني أثري ولا سلفي .
فالنظر إلى الحقائق لا إلى المسميات ولا إلى الدعاوى ، وعلى المسلم أنه يلزم الأدب مع الله سبحانه وتعالى .
لما قالت الأعراب آمنا أنكر الله عليهم: ( قالت الأعراب آمنا قل لم تؤمنوا ولكن قولوا أسلمنا ) الله أنكر عليهم أنهم يصفون أنفسهم بالإيمان ، وهم ما بعد وصلوا إلى هالمرتبة، توُّهُم داخلين في الإسلام .
أعراب جايين من البادية ، وادعوا أنهم صاروا مؤمنين على طول! لا.. أسلَموا دخلوا في الإسلام ، وإذا استمروا وتعلموا دخل الإيمان في قلوبهم شيئاً فشيئاً : (ولما يدخل الإيمان في قلوبكم) كلمة (لمّا) للشيء الذي يُتوقع ، يعني سيدخل الإيمان ، لكن أنك تدعيه من أول مرة تزكية للنفس. 
فلا حاجة إلى أنك تقول أنا (سلفي) .. أنا (أثري) أنا كذا.. أنا كذا ، عليك أن تطلب الحق وتعمل به، تُصلح النية والله هو الذي يعلم سبحانه الحقائق.*

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> اقوال أهل العلم في التسمي بالسلفية





> 10- الشيخ محمد أمان الجامي ـ رحمه الله
> قال الشيخ محمد أمان الجامي ـ رحمه الله ـ في الصفات الإلهية ص (64ـ65) : "ويتضح مما تقدم أن مدلول السلفية أصبح اصطلاحاً معروفاً يطلق على طريقة الرعيل الأول ومن يقتدون بهم في تلقي العلم ، وطريقة فهمه وبطبيعة الدعوة إليه . فلم يعد إذاً محصوراً في دور تاريخي معين. بل يجب أن يفهم على أنه مدلول مستمر استمرار الحياة وضرورة انحصار الفرقة الناجية في علماء الحديث والسنة وهم أصحاب هذا المنهج وهي لا تزال باقية إلى يوم القيامة من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (لاتزال طائفة من أمتى منصورين على الحق لا يضرهم من خالفهم ولا من خذلهم)". (التحفة المهدية ص 37-38 ).


هذا هو الإستدلال بأقوال العلماء ؟! 
االشيخ يتكلم عن السلفية كمنهج ولا يتكلم عن التسمي بالسلفي ...
ولا ادري ما علاقة هذه الفتوى بالتسمي بالسلفي ؟!
انظر كيف أنكر الشيخ محمد آمان الجامي رحمه الله تعالى التسمي بالسلفي بل ووصفه بأنه : (( اسلوب رخيص )) !!

-----------

*فتوى الشيخ محمد آمان الجامي بأن التسمي على نحو " فلان بن فلان السلفي " إسلــوب رخـيــــص "* 



*الســؤال :* 

*إطلاق كلمة سلفي ، شخص يكتب في كتابه : فلان بن فلان أبو فلان السلفي ، وآخر فلان بن فلان أبو فلان الأثري ؟*

*الـجـواب :*

*لا داعي لهذا الكلام لماذا ؟؟ هذا عبارة عن حب الشهرة وفيه نوع من الرياء ، وما كان سلفنا يستعملون هذا بإمكانى أن أقول مثلا عندما أتحدث عن بعض مشايخنا كالشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز العالم السلفي فهذا معقول تعريف وذكر واقعة ، لكن أكتب في كتابي أقول فلان بن فلانا بو فلان السلفي لماذا ؟ ؟؟ ماذا تريد من هذا ؟؟ لا ينبغي لطلابنا أوشبابنا أن يستعملوا هذا الإسلوب ، ( إسـلـوب رخـيــص ) وغير معروف عند السلف ولا ينبغي أن تقفوا موقف من يحب الشهرة والظهور ، إحمد ربك الذي وفقك لهذا المنهج وتواضع لله ولا تحب أن تشهر بين الناس سلفي مش سلفي .. لا بل أنت سلفي لكن بلاش من هذه الألقاب ، ما فيش داعي لماذا ؟؟*
*أنصح شبابنا عدم إستعمال هذا الإسلوب لأنه :*
*أولا : غير معهود عند مشايخكم وعند سلفكم .*
*ثانيا : يدل على معنى غير سليم* 
*ولكن السلفية منهج والسلفية ليست كالألقاب الحديثة التي تجددت الآن الإخوان المسلمين السروريين والتحريري والتبليغي .. لا فهذه أساليب حديثة رخيصة جاءت ووفدت على هذه المنطقة ، محدثة ولكن السلفية منهج ، فهي منهج قديم لذلك كونك سلفي واجب لأن السلفية هى المفهوم الصحيح للإسلام ، السلفية خذوها هكذا صريحة المفهوم الصحيح للإسلام عقيدة وشريعة فهذه السلفية لأن معنى ذلك نسبة إلى السلف ، السلف الذين مدحهم الله ، الله في كتابه مدح السلف ، إفهم لأن السالف والسابق بمعنى واحد في قوله تعالى ( والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار ) التوبة ( 100 ) هم السلف وأنت إن إتبعتهم لك ما لهم وإن خالفتهم فأنت خلفي خلفي افهم هذا ولكن ، ولكن التلقيب تلقب نفسك في كل مناسبة لا ليس ذلك من سمات السلف . أ هــ " الأسئلة الذهبية "*

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> اقوال أهل العلم في التسمي بالسلفية
> 
> 
> 
> 12- فضيلة الشيخ عبيد الجابري حفظه الله تعالى
> قال فضيلة الشيخ عبيد الجابري حفظه الله تعالى تحت عنوان الانتساب
> إلى السلفية :
> "فإن كثيرًا ممن يَدَّعُون أنهم أهل السنة والجماعة وأنهم على الهدى يَشْمَئِزُّون من الانتساب إلى السلفية؛ وحتى تطمئنَّ قلوبهم إلى هذه النسبة ـ أعني الانتساب إلى السلفية ـ وتقوَى عزيمتُهم؛ لأن ما وقر في قلوبهم من الاشمئزاز منها فهي وسوسة شيطانية، وقوَّاها في قلوبهم ضعفُ العزيمة وقلَّة الفقه في الدين؛ فلو كانت عزائمهم قوية، وتحصيلهم من الفقه في الدين قويـًّا ما اشمئزُّوا من ذلك، ولم يجدوا في أنفسهم غضاضة منه . فنقول لهم :
> أولا : جاء من أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يدلُّ على ذلك : من ذلكم : قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام لابنته فاطمة رضي الله عنها : ((فنعم السلف أنا لك)) .
> ...


*على كلام الشيخ عبيد الجابري حفظه الله تعالى ، لما ذكر كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية :* 
*((**من علامات البدع : ترك انتحال السلف الصالح ))* 
*وبتفسير الإنتساب للسلف الصالح وانتحال السلف الصالح كما يفسره الأخ أبو فهر السلفي من التسمي بفلان السلفي ...*
*فيكون شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية مبتدع !!*
*لأنه لم يسمي نفسه تقي الدين السلفي !!*
*بل ملايين العلماء بل المليارات من علماء المسلمين على مدار أربعة عشر قرنًا كلهم من أهل البدع لأنهم لم يتسموا بالسلفي !!*
*بما فيهم الأئمة الأربعة ومن على شاكلتهم وشيخ الإسلام وتلاميذه والإمام محمد ابن عبد الوهاب وتلاميذه وابن باز وابن عثيمين والفوزان والجبرين والراجحي كل هؤلاء في نظرهم من أهل البدع لأنهم لم يتسموا بالسلفي !!*
*وترك الإنتساب وانتحال السلف الصالح الذي يفسرونه بالتسمي بفلان السلفي هو المعيار للمؤمن من المبتدع !* 
*والفرقة الناجية هي عبارة عن سبعة أو عشرة أشخاص تسموا بالسلفي على مدار أربعة عشر قرنًا من الزمان !!!*
*وما ذكره الشيخ عبيد من أن هذه النسبة وتفسيرها بالتسمي بالسلفي كانت معروفة عند الصحابة فليس بصحيح ولا دليل عليه !* 
*وكنا ننتظر من الشيخ عبيد أن يذكر لنا دليل واحد من فعل أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو فعل من تبعه بإحسان من بعدهم لكن الظاهر لم يجد شىء إلا الإستدلال بنفس الكلام المبتور الذي ينقله القوم لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى ..* 
*بل والأعجب أنه ادعى الإجماع على جواز التسمي بالسلفي ونسبه لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية !!* 
*ولا أدري أي اجماع هذا ليس له أصل واحد في كتاب الله عز وجل ولا سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم !!*
*بل فعل السلف الصالح على خلافه !!* 
*وأي إجماع هذا لم يفعله إلا عشرة أو أكثر من علماء المسلمين على مدار أربعة عشر قرنًا !!* 
*والملايين من علماء المسلمين على خلافه !!* 
واستدلال الشيخ عبيد الجابري على جواز التسمي بالسلفي بحديث ( نعم السلف أنا لك ) لا يصح ... وهو تعسف في الإستدلال !!
إذ أن ما في أحد من سلفنا الصالح على مر الزمان استدل بهذا الحديث ليخرج عن دعوى الإسلام ويخترع اسم جديد غير اسم الإسلام !! ويتسمى به ! 

كما ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أخبر : بأنه هو نعم السلف  سبقها بكلمة " نعم " للمدح ، ويفهم من كلامه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه فيه نعم السلف ، وفيه بئس السلف .
فيوجد سلف صالح وسلف طالح ، ويجب تقييد كلمة السلف بالسلف الصالح ..
فهل سيقولون : فلان السلفي الصالحي ؟! 
وهذا الإستدلال يستطيع أن يفعل مثله أي أحد وتكثر الفرق ومسمياتها وسط جماعة المسلمين !
فسيأتي من يقول نحن فرقة المحمدية ويستدلون بقول الله عز وجل : { محمد رسول الله } .
وياتي من يقول نحن الماحية ،، ويستدلون بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انا الماحي .
وياتي من يقول نحن جماعة الخيرية ويستدلون بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أنا خيركم لأهلي " والتلبيغيون يقولون : بلغوا عني ولو آية ! 
وتكثر الفرق والمسميات والخروج عن دعوى الإسلام بأسماء ليست شرعية ! 
وهذا على غير مراد الشريعة التي حثت على التسمي بالمسلمين والأسماء الشرعية .
وهذا ما فعله سلفنا الصالح رضي الله عنهم ولم يخرجوا عن الأسماء الشرعية .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> بارك الله فيك..
> 
> 
> 
> إذا وقف الباحث كشرطي المرور الذي فسدت إشارته فصار يقبل النص الذي يوافقه فيجعله محكماً ويرد النص الذي يخالفه بزعم أنه متشابه = فقد حام حول حمئة الهوى.. 
> والحال أنه جميع الكلام محكم والشيخ يقصد بالانتساب كل ما يقال له انتساب في العربية سواء كان بالجملة (أنا على مذهب السلف) أو بياء النسبة التي استعملها هو نفسه في عدد من النصوص.. 
> ونص الشيخ بجواز الانتساب مع استعماله لهذه النسبة يبطل دعوى أن ذلك من المتشابه.. 
> وإنما الحال : أنك أخي الكريم لم تتصور مراد الشيخ وإنما خيلت في نفسك مراداً له فصرت واقفاً بعصى التحكم تقول هذا محكم وهذا متشابه.. 
> أما المنهج العلمي فيقول بأن هذا تحكم محض منك وأن التسمي بالسلفية والانتساب إليها جائز عند الشيخ بالنص والاستعمال،إنما الممنوع عنده وعند غيره أمران : 
> ...


قلت : (( أن التسمي بالسلفي جائز عند شيخ الإسلام بالنص والإستعمال !! )) 

بخصوص : (( النص )) مخالفك لا يسلم لك بذلك ويتبع المحكم من كلام شيخ الإسلام الموافق للكتاب والسنة .
وبخصوص : (( الإستعمال )) ... 
اثبت ان شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية تسمى بابن تيمية السلفي !! 

أما قولك : (( فلا ينازع الشيخ وغيره في جوازها )) 

هذه دعوى عريضة منك أنك تقول أن ما في أحد يختلف على جواز التسمي بغير الأسماء الشرعية لإظهار الإسلام 
ولو تأملت أنك بذلك تقول بجواز الخروج عن دعوى ومسمى الإسلام باي اسم طالما أن المنهج صحيح ،، فلو تسمت أى طائفة حتى ولو تسمت : ( القدرية – الروافض – الزيدية – الأشعرية ) طالما أن منهجهم هو المنهج الصحيح ، فعندك : أنه لا احد من علماء المسلمين ينكر ذلك الامر !!!
وهذا معلوم بطلانه لمن قرأ القرآن الكريم ، وعلم حث الشريعة على الترابط والإعتصام وعدم الخروج عن مسمى الإسلام .
والفتاوى السابقة لو لم فيها إلا قول العلامة الفوزان : التسمي بالسلفي أو الأثري لا أصل له ، لكفى لكي ينقض دعواك العريضة !! ،، ولكن سأنقل لك إن شاء الله تعالى قول ميمون بن مهران :
قال ميمون بن مهران : (( إياك وكل شيء يسمى بغير الإسلام )) الإبانة الكبرى لابن بطة . 
لا ادري ماذا ستقول بعد ذلك ؟ 
هل ستتبرأ من دعواك العريضة ؟! 
أم كل شىء عندكم له تأويل ؟!
وهذا شرح العلامة الشيخ : عبد العزيز الراجحي لحديث ميمون بن مهران حتى لا نذهب للتأويل !
فإن قلت أن العلامة الشيخ الراجحي يخطىء ويصيب ،، نقضت دعواك بنفسك من أنه لا أحد من العلماء ينازع في جوازها إن كانت على منهج سليم !!
قال الشيخ الراجحي : 
(( وقال ميمون بن مهران: إياكم وكل اسم يسمى بغير الإسلام. 
رواه المصِّنف في الكبرى. 
وهذا تحذير من ميمون بن مهران -رحمه الله- من البدع، قال: "إياكم وكل اسم يسمى بغير الإسلام" لأن كل اسم يسمى بغير الإسلام فهو بدعة، مُبْتَدَع، فكل اسم تسمى بغير الإسلام معناه تجاوز الإسلام، وتجاوز وصار حدثا في دين الله، وقد قال -عليه الصلاة والسلام-: من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد فهذا فيه تحذير من البدع، نعم )) اهـ . 



قلت : ومن أقام المعارضة بين نهي الشيخ عن التحزب على الأسماء غير المنصوصة وبين حل التسمي بما لا يُتحزب عليه بمجرده وإنما التحزب على المعنى الحق الذي تحته = فالعيب منه وفيه لا من النصوص..

التسمي بالسلفي من الأسماء الغير منصوصة ، وشيخ الإسلام نهى بصريح العبارة عن التسمي بغير الأسماء الشرعية حيث قال والتكرار للفائدة : (( فلا تعدل عن الأسماء التي سماها الله عز وجل لنا )) 
والتحزب واقع بالتسمي بالسلفي : 
قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى : 
((ولا شك أن الواجب على جميع المسلمين أن يكون مذهبهم مذهب السلف، لا الانتماء إلى حزب معيّن يسمى (السلفيين) .. )) 
وقال العلامة ابن عثيمين أيضًا : ((هنا ظهرت طوائف من قديم الزمان: خوارج.. معتزلة.. جهمية.. شيعة بل رافضة.. ثم ظهرت أخيراً: إخوانيون.. وسلفيون.. وتبليغيون.. وما أشبه ذلك ،، كل هذه الفرق اجعلها على اليسار، وعليك بالأمام، وهو: ما أرشد إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم: " عليكم بسنتي، وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين". )) 

وقال العلامة ابن عثيمين أيضًا : (( ولا شك أن الواجب على جميع المسلمين أن يكون مذهبهم مذهب السلف، لا الانتماء إلى حزب معيّن يسمى (السلفيين) .. الواجب أن تكون الأمة الإسلامية مذهبها مذهب السلف الصالح ، لا التحزب إلى من يسمى (السلفيون).. انتبهوا للفَرْق!! هناك طريق سلف ، وهناك حزب يُسمى(السلفيون).. المطلوب إيش؟ اتباع السلف . )) 

قال العلامة الشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي : 
(( يعني مثلا: الفِرَق، مثل الفرق والطوائف، ينبغي للإنسان أن يكون انتسابه إلى الإسلام، وأن يجتمع المسلمون تحت فرقة لواء واحد، يقول: أنا من أهل السُنَّة والجماعة، أنا مسلم؛ إذا قيل مثل ما هو موجود في هذا العصر: هذا يسمى إخوانيا، وهذا يسمى سروريا، وهذا يسمى كذا، يسمى أيش؟ ((( سلفيا )))... ((( كل هذه الأسماء مفرقة ))) ، الواجب على الإنسان اتباع الكتاب والسُنَّة، وأن ينضووا تحت الإسلام، تقول: أنا مسلم، أنا متبع للكتاب والسُنَّة، أنا من أهل السُنَّة والجماعة، الانتساب للسنة والجماعة، والسلف كذلك من سلف الأمة، سلف الأمة هم أهل السُنَّة والجماعة، أنا متبعٌ لآثار السلف، أنا من أهل السُنَّة والجماعة ))
فانظر كيف بين العلامة الشيخ الراجحي الإنتساب للسلف الصالح ؟

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> كلام الشيخ هو في الخروج المستلزم للتعصب على مجرد هذا الاسم وإلا فالشيخ يقسم النسبة فيجعل منها نسبة مباحة منها السلفية التي نص على جواز الانتساب بها بل وفعله هو رحمه الله،وأما المحرم من أوجه الانتساب فهو فقط ما أدى لمعصية أو بدعة وهذا نص كلامه المبين لمراده والحمد لله وحده..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وهل تزيد السلفية على هذا؟؟ 
> إنما الانتساب للسلفية من جنس المباحات،ولا يرتبط بمجرد النسبة ثواب ولا استحباب،وإنما يدخل الثواب والاستحباب على صاحب هذه النسبة من بابين : 
> ...


وقلت : والانتساب عند الشيخ ثلاث مراتب كما في قوله : ((فهذان الاسمان المهاجرون والأنصار اسمان شرعيان جاء بهما الكتاب والسنة وسماهما الله بهما كما سمانا المسلمين من قبل وفي هذا ، وانتساب الرجل إلى المهاجرين أو الأنصار انتساب حسن محمود عند الله وعند رسوله ، ليس من المباح الذي يقصد به التعريف فقط ، كالانتساب إلى القبائل والأمصار ، ولا من المكروه أو المحرم ، كالانتساب إلى ما يفضي إلى بدعة أو معصية أخرى )). 

الجواب : 
سبحان الله تستدل بكلام شيخ الإسلام لتنقض ما قررته في كلامك !!
لتحرير كلام شيخ الإسلام بالنصوص التي نقلتها أنت !!
[1] الإنتساب إلى المهاجرين والأنصار انتساب حسن محمود 
[2] الإنتساب إلى القبائل والأمصار مباح ويقصد به التعريف فقط !
[3] الإنتساب إلى السلفية كما تزعم أنت بتسميك بالسلفي هو اعلان المتسمي بأنه على الحق .
حيث قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : ((فإن كان موافقًا له باطنًا وظاهرًا، فهو بمنزلة المؤمن الذي هو على الحق باطنًا وظاهرًا )) 
وقال كما ذكر الشيخ عبيد الجابري وتفسره انت بانه التسمي بالسلفي : 
(( علامة اهل البدع ترك انتحال السلف الصالح ))
وبالتالي : في المقابل علامة أهل الإيمان انتحال السلف الصالح وبتفسيرك أنت هو التسمي بالسلفي !
إذن فتسميك بالسلفي الذي نفسره بالإنتساب للسلف وتنسبه لشيخ الإسلام هو عند شيخ الإسلام اعلان من المتسمي بالسلفي بأنه على الحق ظـــــــــــاهر  ًا ، وليس هو مجرد تعريف كالتسمي بالمصري كما قلت !!
ففرق بين أن يكون شعار الإنسان هو اعلانه بأنه على المنهج السليم في الدين !!
وبين أن أتسمى بالمصري لمجرد التعريف الذي بينه شيخ الإسلام بأنه مباح ..
فلماذا هذه الحيدة وفقك الله تعالى للحق ...
لماذا لا تعترف بأن الأصل في التسمي لإظهار الدين والمنهج هو الحظر إلا بدليل شرعي ؟
لأنك تعلم أن الإعتراف بذلك سيكون نتيجته هو الحكم على التسمي بالسلفي بأنه بدعة ! 
وأنا أوفر عليك كل هذا الجدال من أوله لآخره ...
إن كانت نيتك في التسمي بالسلفي هو كونه اسم من الأسماء المباحة الذي بمعنى القديم وليس له علاقة بإظهار المنهج في الدين فلا يسعنا إلا أن نقول هذا الأمر مباح ولا أحد يستطيع أن ينكر عليك ..
أما إن كان يا أخى القصد من هذا التسمي إظهار المنهج السليم في الدين فعندئذ لا يسعنا إلا أن نخبرك بقول الله عز وجل : { هو سماكم المسلمين } وأن هذا الاسم ليس بناقص ولا موهم ولا مطاطي بل هو اختيار رب العالمين ، ونذكرك بأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( تسموا باسم الله الذي سماكم المسلمين المؤمنين عباد الله ) . 
ونذكرك بأن هذه التسمية لم يفعلها أحد من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد اخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بان الفرقة الناجية هي ما عليه أن اليوم وأصحابي .
ونقول لك أن التسمي بالسلفي إحداث في دين الله عز وجل وبدعة .
وأنت تعلم وكل الناس تعلم أن كل من يتسمى بالسلفي يريد بذلك اظهار المنهج السليم في الدين بالتسمية التي اخترعها !

----------


## فريد المرادي

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً .

لا خلاف في جواز التسمي بالسلفي إذا احتاج المسلم إلى ذلك ، باختلاف الزمان والمكان ، والله أعلم .

لكن الأمر كل الأمر إذا أصبح الانتساب إلى السلفية مفرقا للأمة ، فيوالى ويعادى على الاسم لا على حقائق الأمور .

وأنت تعلم أن الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد أمر أصحابه بترك دعوى الجاهلية المنتنة ؛ وهي التحزب والتعصب على اسمي المهاجرين والأنصار ، مع أنهما اسمان شرعيان ، فما بالك بغيرهما .

والناظر إلى واقع المسلمين اليوم يجد أن المتسمين بالسلفية - إلا من رحم ربك - جماعة وحزب من الجماعات والأحزاب الإسلامية ، فيهم ما في غيرهم من الولاء والبراء على مجرد الانتساب إلى جماعتهم ، وكأنها الفرقة الناجية والطائفة المنصورة ، وغيرها من فرق البدع والضلال ، والله المستعان .

وفي نظري أن اسم السلفية لا يبلغ إلى مستوى اسم الإسلام والسنة والجماعة ، وإلا كان قد ورد ذكره في نصوص الكتاب والسنة .

ومن هنا تعلم أن السلفية ( = فهم السلف الصالح للكتاب والسنة ) هي فهم للإسلام ، نعم هي أقرب الفهوم إلى الصواب ، لكن لا يمكن أن نقول أن السلفية هي الإسلام ، والله أعلم .

هذه مجرد خاطرة خطرت عن ذهن عليل ، وعبر عنها بيان كليل ، فالمرجو منك التأمل فيها بعين الرضا ، والإفادة عما فيها من خلاف الصواب والجادة .

وفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه رضاه ، وهدانا لما اختلف فيه من الحق .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> بارك الله فيكم جميعاً .
> 
> 
> لا خلاف في جواز التسمي بالسلفي إذا احتاج المسلم إلى ذلك ، باختلاف الزمان والمكان ، والله أعلم . 
> لكن الأمر كل الأمر إذا أصبح الانتساب إلى السلفية مفرقا للأمة ، فيوالى ويعادى على الاسم لا على حقائق الأمور . 
> وأنت تعلم أن الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد أمر أصحابه بترك دعوى الجاهلية المنتنة ؛ وهي التحزب والتعصب على اسمي المهاجرين والأنصار ، مع أنهما اسمان شرعيان ، فما بالك بغيرهما . 
> والناظر إلى واقع المسلمين اليوم يجد أن المتسمين بالسلفية - إلا من رحم ربك - جماعة وحزب من الجماعات والأحزاب الإسلامية ، فيهم ما في غيرهم من الولاء والبراء على مجرد الانتساب إلى جماعتهم ، وكأنها الفرقة الناجية والطائفة المنصورة ، وغيرها من فرق البدع والضلال ، والله المستعان . 
> وفي نظري أن اسم السلفية لا يبلغ إلى مستوى اسم الإسلام والسنة والجماعة ، وإلا كان قد ورد ذكره في نصوص الكتاب والسنة . 
> ومن هنا تعلم أن السلفية ( = فهم السلف الصالح للكتاب والسنة ) هي فهم للإسلام ، نعم هي أقرب الفهوم إلى الصواب ، لكن لا يمكن أن نقول أن السلفية هي الإسلام ، والله أعلم . 
> ...


أحسن الله تعالى إليك أخي الكريم ..
إن كان المقصود بالسلفية هو اتباع السلف الصالح بغض النظر عن الإسم الآن ..
فالسلف الصالح ينقسم لجزئين : (( وحـي )) ، و (( فهم صحيح للإسلام )) .

(( الوحي )) : لأن سلفنا الصالح ابتداء هو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وليس الصحابة رضي الله عنهم .
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( نعم السلف أنا لك )) البخاري . 
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إن الله عز وجل إذا أراد رحمة أمة من عباده ، قبض نبيها قبلها . فجعله لها فرطا وسلفا بين يديها . وإذا أراد هلكة أمة ، عذبها ، ونبيها حي ، فأهلكها وهو ينظر ، فأقر عينه بهلكتها حين كذبوه وعصوا أمره )) مسلم .

(( الفهم الصحيح للإسلام )) : هو فهم الصحابة رضي الله عنهم للإسلام الذي أخذوه من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

فإن قصد بالسلفية اتباع مذهب سلفنا الصالح فلا يقال أنها أقرب للصواب .
بل هي مطلق الصواب لأنها وحي وفهم الصحابة رضي الله عنهم . 

ولكــن ...
نحن ننتسب لسلفنا الصالح بما كان يفعله سلفنا الصالح ..
ونتبع سلفنا الصالح بما كان يفعله سلفنا الصالح .. 
ونتسمى بالأسماء التي اختارها الله عز وجل لنا في كتابه 
والتي أمرنا بها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سنته .
والتي تسمى بها سلفنــا الصـالـح .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> وبالتالي : في المقابل علامة أهل الإيمان انتحال السلف الصالح وبتفسيرك أنت هو التسمي بالسلفي !
> إذن فتسميك بالسلفي الذي نفسره بالإنتساب للسلف وتنسبه لشيخ الإسلام هو عند شيخ الإسلام اعلان من المتسمي بالسلفي بأنه على الحق ظـــــــــــاهر  ًا ، وليس هو مجرد تعريف كالتسمي بالمصري كما قلت !!
> ففرق بين أن يكون شعار الإنسان هو اعلانه بأنه على المنهج السليم في الدين !!
> وبين أن أتسمى بالمصري لمجرد التعريف الذي بينه شيخ الإسلام بأنه مباح ..
> فلماذا هذه الحيدة وفقك الله تعالى للحق ...
> لماذا لا تعترف بأن الأصل في التسمي لإظهار الدين والمنهج هو الحظر إلا بدليل شرعي ؟
> لأنك تعلم أن الإعتراف بذلك سيكون نتيجته هو الحكم على التسمي بالسلفي بأنه بدعة ! 
> وأنا أوفر عليك كل هذا الجدال من أوله لآخره ...
> إن كانت نيتك في التسمي بالسلفي هو كونه اسم من الأسماء المباحة الذي بمعنى القديم وليس له علاقة بإظهار المنهج في الدين فلا يسعنا إلا أن نقول هذا الأمر مباح ولا أحد يستطيع أن ينكر عليك ..
> ...


لا جديد.. 
لم تستطع لا أن تأتي بدليل يمنع.. 
ولا أن تخرج من مأزق نص ابن تيمية على أن التسمية المحرمة هي ما أفضت إلى معصية أو بدعة.. 
أما غير ذلك من الأسامي التي لا تفضي إلى معصية أو بدعة فلن تستطيع أن تأتي لا بدليل على منعها ولا من قائل بمنعها ،وستظل واقفاً كشرطي المرور : هذه من المتشابه،وهذه مكذوبة.. 
وستظل المسألة بحالها : اسم السلفي مثله مثل أي اسم من الأسماء المباحة لا دليل على منعه،وكونه دليل على أني على الحق لا يغير هذه الحقيقة؛لأني لم أزعم أن الاسم نفسه متعبد به،ومالم أجعل الاسم نفسه مستحباً = انسد عليك باب البدعة إلى يوم القيامة ؛فشرط البدعة هو التعبد،ونحن نقول : متى كان الإنسان على الحق وأراد التعبير عن ذلك بلفظ يفهم منه معنى كونه على الحق= فلا دليل يُحرم عليه ذلك مالم يجعل نفس الاسم واجباً أو مستحباً..
والذي يمنع ذلك : فعليه أن يحكم ببدعية كل الأسماء (أهل السنة والجماعة-أهل الحديث-أهل الأثر-السني) 
نعم.فحتى (أهل السنة والجماعة) لم يثبت لا في الكتاب ولا في السنة هذا الاسم.. 
فإن قال : هذا منتزع من حديث كذ وكذا .. 
قلنا : لكنه لم يُسق مساق التلقيب ولم يأت التلقيب به لا في الكتاب ولا في السنة،ولا فرق بين انتزاعك له،وبين انتزاعنا نحن لاسم السلفية من السلف أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم..
أضف إلى ذلك : أن شرط الاستدلال على البدعة بترك النبي أو الصحابة = هو أن يقوم المقتضى للتسمي وينتفي المانع ومع ذلك لا يتسمون.. 
وفي مسألتنا : فإن التغير عما كان عليه السلف وهجر طريقهم وترك الانتساب إليهم وتسويغ مخالفة طريقهم = ذلك حادث بعد زمان الصحابة فلا معنى للكلام عن الابتداع هاهنا أصلاً.. 
ومشاركة أخينا فريد المرادي خطأ كلها فالسلفية التي هي فهم الصحابة هي الإسلام كله وليست أقرب الفهوم.. 
ويراجع هذا الرابط بداية من المشاركة (14) ففيه فوائد وتقريرات حسنة لهذا الباب:http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=12419 

وقد قررتُ ما عندي.. 
وأعتقد أن المسألة واضحة.. 
وأن الأخ الكريم ليس عنده إلا أن هذه الفتوى من المتشابه وأن هذه الفتوى مكذوبة،فلا حجة يسوقها،ولا قول عالم يؤيده،وإذا نقل = أخطأ الفهم، وإذا بين له =تحكم.. 
اللهم اهدنا الصراط المستقيم صراط الذين أنعمتَ عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين..

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

> وأعتقد أن المسألة واضحة..


الأخ الكريم.. بارك الله فيك.
اتفق الجميع على: اتباع منهج السلف ظاهرًا وباطنًا.
فلا ثم إشكال بينك وبين مخالفيك حول هذه الجزئية.
ولكن التسمي..؟!
- طرف يقول أنه مباح على إطلاق [وكلامه فيه نظر].
- وطرف آخر يقول ببدعيته [وكلامه فيه نظر].
إذ الأمر لا يخلو من:
1- إعلان الانتساب إلى منهج السلف [وهذا حال وجود أحد المبتدعة، وفي هذه الحالة يكون إعلان الانتساب "قولا" و"الدعوة إليه"، وإلا فاستصحاب الأصل وهو العمل والسير على طريق السلف.].
2- اتخاذه شعارًا أو تسمية [هكذا بإطلاق، فحكمه الكراهة لأنه يندرج تحت تزكية للنفس].
3- اتخاذه ساترًا [محض تسمية ولا يتبع السلف، كمن يتسمى بعبدالله وهو ما يعبد إلا عقله].
4- اتخاذه للإشارة والتعيين إلى أناس بأعينهم تحريضًا للفرقة والتشرذم والتحزب.

فتارة يكون مباحًا ومطلوبًا.
وتارة يكون مكروهًا.
وتارة يكون محرمًا.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> الأخ الكريم.. بارك الله فيك.
> اتفق الجميع على: اتباع منهج السلف ظاهرًا وباطنًا.
> فلا ثم إشكال بينك وبين مخالفيك حول هذه الجزئية.
> ولكن التسمي..؟!
> - طرف يقول أنه مباح على إطلاق [وكلامه فيه نظر].
> - وطرف آخر يقول ببدعيته [وكلامه فيه نظر].
> إذ الأمر لا يخلو من:
> 1- إعلان الانتساب إلى منهج السلف [وهذا حال وجود أحد المبتدعة، وفي هذه الحالة يكون إعلان الانتساب "قولا" و"الدعوة إليه"، وإلا فاستصحاب الأصل وهو العمل والسير على طريق السلف.].
> 
> ...


أحسن الله تعالى إليك أخي الكريم ..
إن كان القصد بالإنتساب للسلف هو التسمي على نحو فلان السلفي .
كما تعلم حفظك الله تعالى أن أهل البدع والأهواء ظهرت في عصر الخلفاء الراشدين حتى انهم قتلوا الخليفة الراشد عثمان بن عفان والخليفة الراشد علي بن أبي طالب الذين أمرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالعض بالنواجذ على سنتهم . 
ومن من المسلمين ممن كان مع الخلفاء والأصحاب تسمى بفلان السلفي ؟
فأهل البدع كانت موجودة في عصر الصحابة رضي الله عنهم حتى قال أبو الدرداء : والله لا اعلم فيهم من أمر محمد إلا أنهم يصلون جميعًا " البخاري . 
وأنت تعلم حفظك الله تعالى أن أهل البدع والأهواء ظهرت من بعد الصحابة أيضًا في عصر الأئمة الأربعة ومن بعدهم وشيخ الإسلام ومن بعدهم والإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب ومن بعده ؟
فلماذا أتسمى بشىء مخالف لأمرالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما قال " تسموا باسم الله الذي سماكم المسلمين المؤمنين عباد الله " 
والمقتضى كان موجود لهذا الفعل في عصر الصحابة والخلفاء ولم يففعلوه ..
وكان موجود في عصر الأئمة الأربعة وما فعلوه ..
وكان موجود في عصر ابن تيمية وما فعله إلخ ...
وكما تعلم أن اتخاذ المباح طريقًا إلى الله عز وجل فهو بدعة .
وكما تعلم أن أخطر أهل البدع دخلت في هذا المسمى والعالم كله أقر بذلك !
فما الذي يجعلنا نخالف التسمية التى اختارها الله عز وجل لنا .
ونخالف امر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
ونخالف فعل السلف الصالح ؟
وقد قام المقتضى ولم يفعله احد من ملايين علماء المسلمين إلا سبعة أشخاص أو عشرة !

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

أخانا الفاضل صدى الذكريات، حفظك المولى ورعاك
الانتساب للأثر في رأيي إقحام هنا، فهو مساو للانتساب للحديث بمعنى أشمل، فالمحدث هو المشتغل بالحديث بغض النظر عن اختلاف الاصطلاح هنا، والأثري هو المشتغل بالآثار، وليس الأمر داخلا في ما نتحدث فيه في هذه البابة إلا إذا قصد بالأثري جماعة معينة.
فما وجه الاقتران بينه وبين السلفية هنا؟

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> لا جديد..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لم تستطع لا أن تأتي بدليل يمنع.. 
> ...


 
*دليل يمنع ؟!* 
*أنت الذي عليك الدليل !!*
*لأنك خرجت عن دعوى الإسلام ومسمى الإسلام لتظهر دين الإسلام صافيًا نقيًا ..*
*فأنت لا تتسمى بالمصري لتظهر أنك من مصر !!*
*بل تتسمى بالسلفي لتظهر أنك متبع لسلفنا الصالح في المنهج والعبادات !*
*وتتخذ ذلك طريقًا إلى الله عز وجل رضيت أم لم ترضى !*
*وهذا اختيار رب العالمين هذا هو الأصل .*
*إن كان ما بيعجبك اختيار رب العالمين فنريد منك الدليل من كلام رب العالمين على اختراعك للتسمي بالسلفي !*
*والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمرك ان تذهب لليمين وأنت تريد أن تذهب لليسار* 
*نريد منك الدليل على هذا اليسار !*
*لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمرك : بأن تتسمى باسم الله الذي سمانا به !!* 
*وأنت لا تريد أن تتسمى به* 
*اخترعت لك اسم من عندك ..*
*اخترع كما يحلوا لك !*
*لكن نريد فقط الدليل على هذا الإختراع !* 
*الأصل معنا فما الذي معـك ؟!* 
*اعطنا دليل على الخروج عن مسمى الإسلام ودعوى الإسلام ؟!*

*قال عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنه :* 
*(( من أقَرَّ باسم من هذه الأسماء المحدثة فقد خلع رِبْقَة الإسلام من عنقه. ))* 
عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنه يقول : (( محدثة )) والأخ يقول الأصل في الخروج عن دعوى ومسمى الإسلام : (( الإباحـة ))
*قال ميمون بن مهران:* 
*(( إياكم وكل اسم يسمى بغير الإسلام ))*  
*وقال مالك بن مِغْوَل:* 
*(( إذا تسمى الرجل بغير الإسلام والسنة فألحقه بأي دين شئت ))* 
كل هذه الآثار في الإبانة الصغرى لابن بطة العبكري !
في قسـم : 
*(( القسم الأول - النصوص التي فيها الأمر بلزوم الجماعة والنهي عن الفرقة والتحذير من البدعة ومخالفة الصحابة ))*  
*-----------*
*كتاب الله عز وجل* 
*أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*عبد الله بن عباس* 
*ميمون بن مهران* 
*مالك بن مغول .*
*ماذا تريد اكثـر من ذلـك ؟!!*

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

أخي الكريم/ صدى الذكريات.. حفظك الله وأكرمك.
أتفقك معك في الجملة.
إلا أن أهل السنة والجماعة قد يقرروا أشياء لم تكن موجودة من قبل لعلة موجبة.. صحيحة شرعا، ولا تتعارض معه، ولمصلحة راجحة.
والعلة الموجبة هي وجود الأشاعرة ؛ فمن جملة أقوالهم: السلف أسلم والخلف أعلم وأحكم.
وكان الأمر منذ ظهورهم وحتى هذه اللحظة موجبًا لبيان ما كان عليه سلف الأمة، والدعوة إليه.
فمن ناحية المقابلة مع هؤلاء.. فتكون النسبة للسلف.
- فإنك إن ناظرت صوفي.. يكون انتسابك للسنة.
- وإن ناظرت نصراني.. يكون انتسابك للإسلام.
- وإن ناظرت أشعري.. يكون انتسابك للسلف.
فلكل مقام مقال.

ولكن التسمي المطلق باعتبار الإباحة -كما ذهب إلى ذلك بعض الفضلاء- فهذا القول لا يخلو من نظر، لوجود علل أخرى.
والتي قد أشرتُ إليها في هذا الموضوع.

قد يضاف إلى ذلك، عدم ثبوت هذا الفعل لأحد الأئمة المتقدمين، كشيخ الإسلام.
وهذا هو الأفضل بلا أدنى ريب.

ولكن هذا لا يفيد بدعية الانتساب -كما ذهب إلى ذلك بعض الفضلاء-.
ولا يفيد الإباحة مطلقًا -كما ذهب إلى ذلك البعض الآخر من الفضلاء-.
والأمر بين هذا وذاك.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> قال عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنه : 
> (( من أقَرَّ باسم من هذه الأسماء المحدثة فقد خلع رِبْقَة الإسلام من عنقه. )) 
> عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنه يقول : (( محدثة )) والأخ يقول الأصل في الخروج عن دعوى ومسمى الإسلام : (( الإباحـة ))


في إسناده نوح بن أبي مريم وهو متهم بالكذب..
وأثر مالك بن مغول لا يعرف له إسناد.. 
فيرجى ضبط الأدلة قبل الاحتجاج فلا ينبغي أن يُتكلم في هذه الأبواب بحطب الليل ..

والجواب عن أثر ميمون وما يشبهه من الصحاح: سهل ميسور فمرادهم بذلك : الأسماء البدعية المراد بها القرب والتعبد بالأهواء وإلا فلا نزاع بينهم في جواز التسمي بالأسماء المباحة إذا كان المعنى صحيحاً بالضوابط السابق بيانها،كما أن الفرق قائم بين من تسمى باسم غير الإسلام وبين من تسمى باسم مع الإسلام،وقد اتفقت كلمة أهل العلم على جواز التسمي بأسماء مع الإسلام كأهل السنة وكالجماعة وكالفرقة الناجية وكالطائفة المنصورة،وكأهل الحديث،وكل تلك أسماء تعبر عن معاني دينية شريفة تظهر للحاجة فلم تظهر السلفية في زمن الصحابة لأنهم لن يعتزوا لأنفسهم وإنما يَعتزي لهم من وفق ممن بعدهم،ولم يعد ذلك من التسمي المذموم بغير الإسلام،وإنما هذه ألقاب وأسماء عربية مباحة يدور حكمها مع ما تحتها من المعاني ،مالم يدخلها محرم من جهة أخرى كما بينا.. 
ويوضح أن مقصودهم أسماء أهل البدع أن أثر ميمون ورد بنفس السند بلفظ: 
*« إياكم وكل هوى يسمى بغير الإسلام ))..* 
*وهذا نص في صحة فهمنا والحمد لله..*

===
أخي أبا العباس.. 
المراد بالإباحة هو مجرد الاسم لذاته،وكل ما يدور في ذهنك مما تظنه يزيد بالاسم عن الإباحة =فإنما هو من خصائص المعنى أما الاسم لذاته فهو مباح وإنما يدخله الاستحباب كغيره من المباحات التي قد يدخلها الاستحباب لأمر خارج.. 
والحمد لله على ما فضلنا به من بيان الحجة وظهور المحجة..

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

جزاكم الله خيراً .

الحمدلله أنا استفدنا من هذا النقاش الحاد , ويا صدى الذكريات , أنت في نظري أقرب إلى الحق .

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

> أخي أبا العباس..


بارك الله فيك.
الأصل المستصحب هو قول الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  مِلَّةَ أَبِيكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ هُوَ سَمَّاكُمُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَفِي هَذَا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
فعند الإطلاق.. يكون الاستصحاب.
وما عدا ذلك، فيبين، وله حكمه.
واستبدال الاستصحاب الأصلي غير جائز إلا لعلة، متى وجدت كان الحكم ومتى انتفت انتفى.
فلا أخالفك في الإباحة، ولكن أخالفك على هذا الإطلاق، وهي جزئية أظنها لا تستعصي على أمثالك من الفضلاء.
فالدعوة السلفية هي دعوة للاتباع في القول والعلم والعمل والدعوة إلى الحق والذب عنه، قلبًا وقالبًا.
لتصحيح الاعتقاد وتصحيح العمل وفقًا لهدي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
ثم بعد ذلك.. الدعوة إليه.
وليست لنيل الألقاب ولا التسميات.
فالغاية المعتبرة هي التزام المنهج والاستقامة.
لا الكبر، ولا التزكية، ولا الانتصار، ولا الاستعلاء ولا غير ذلك.

وفيما أظن أن المشكلة تكمن في طلاب العلم، حيث أن دراستهم للعقيدة واهتمامهم بالمسائل العقدية [وهو أمر محمود] قد جعلهم لا يهتمون بمسائل لا تقل أهمية عن دراسة العقيدة، بل فيها النجاة لهم، بل وهي أقرب إلى نفوس خصمهم لقبول الحق منهم، ألا وهي: تزكية النفس.
وقد علق الله عليها الفلاح والخيبة. قال الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا (7) فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا (8) قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا (9) وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا (10)  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
ومن كانت نفسه هينة عليه، ولا يكيل لنجاتها وزنا، فلا يلام عليه فيما يفعله بها. فما يلبث إلا قليلا حتى يلوم نفسه.
وما نحن إلا طلاب نجاة قبل أن نكون طلاب علم، جعلكم الله لي خير أعوان على البر والتقوى والفلاح.
وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> واستبدال الاستصحاب الأصلي غير جائز إلا لعلة، متى وجدت كان الحكم ومتى انتفت انتفى.


بوركتَ..
الصحابة استعملوا اسم المهاجرين واسم الأنصار رغم أن الله سماهم المسلمين ،وأياً ما كانت العلة لهذه التسمية ،فجنسها موجود في السلفية(الاسم المباح للمعنى الشريف)،وإنما تأخر استعمال السلفية؛لأنها اعتزاء للصحابة بعد انتهاء زمنهم،وخلاف الناس للعقيدة السلفية دائم متصل فلا مانع من دوام واتصال الاعتزاء للسلف الصالح رضوان الله عليهم..

وربط الأسماء بالمسميات نهج عربي لا حرج فيه،والتزكية ترد وحدها،ويحترز منها وحدها،وهي والكبر ونحوها خارجة عن محل النزاع،فالكلام عن مشروعية التسمية أما دخول محرم آخر فهذا وارد حتى على مالانزاع في التسمية به كالمهاجرين والأنصار بل واسم المؤمنين..

وتزكية النفس راجعة للقلوب وأعمالها وهذا من أصول الاعتقاد..

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

بوركتَ..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هناك قواعد عامة يجب مراعاتها، ويندرج تحتها الانتساب الحقيقي، والمكتسب، والمجازي.
- فالانتساب المحرم:
هو الذي يؤدي إلى كفر أو شرك أو موالاة لغير المسلمين أو تحزب أو فرقة أو غير ذلك من المحرمات.

فالانتساب للمهاجرين والأنصار، انتساب مكتسب، ووقع حقيقة، وله فضله، ونزل به الوحي.
ولكن حين استخدمت هذه النسبة في غير محلها، سماها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - "دعوى الجاهلية".
على الرغم من كونها مباحة [ولم يحرم استخدامها لهذه الحادثة الثابتة في الصحيحين].
وهذه درجة أعلى من هذه التي نتباحثها.. لأن الانتساب فيها مكتسب ووقع حقيقة.. ولا خلاف في ذلك.

وفيما يبدو لي.. أننا على اتفاق في الجزئية التي تختص بتزكية النفس.

لذا.. فالانتساب المشار إليه، انتساب "منهجي"، بمعنى أن الشخص لا يحصله إلا بالاتباع.
فالأصل الذي يبنى عليه، هو قول الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُمْ بِإِحْسَانٍ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

وللأسف الشديد، هناك من يتخذ الانتساب كتسمية.
وهناك في الاتجاه المضاد.. من يرمي إخوانه بـ "أدعياء السلفية".

وهذا كله مذموم.
فمن يريد الاتباع، فليتبع.
ومن يريد الدعوة إليه فليتعلم ما كان عليه السلف ويدعو إليه.
وأما غير ذلك.. فلا حاجة إليه.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

كلام صحيح لا غبار عليه..

----------


## وادي الذكريات

[


> المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة : أبو فهر السلفي


 



> والجواب عن أثر ميمون وما يشبهه من الصحاح: سهل ميسور فمرادهم بذلك : الأسماء البدعية المراد بها القرب والتعبد بالأهواء وإلا فلا نزاع بينهم في جواز التسمي بالأسماء المباحة إذا كان المعنى صحيحاً بالضوابط السابق بيانها،
> 
> ................. 
> ويوضح أن مقصودهم أسماء أهل البدع أن أثر ميمون ورد بنفس السند بلفظ:
> « إياكم وكل هوى يسمى بغير الإسلام ))..


كل شىء له تأويل !
وأنت تعرف مراد كل العلماء !!
(( مرادهم – وهذا رأيه وغيره – لا أحد يخالف في جوازه ))
الدليل على بطلان كلامـك من كلام ميمون بن مهران نفسـه حيث قال :
(( إياكم وكل اسم يسمى بغير الإسلام ))
والرواية التي نقلتها أنت بنفسـك :
(( إياكم وكل هوى يسمى بغير الإسلام ))
كلام ميمون بن مهران يفسر بعضه بعضاً
ما يحتاج لي أو لك لكي نتعسف ونفسره من أنفسنا ونقول يقصد أو لا يقصد !!
من الذي نصب نفسه الآن شرطـي مرور لكي تقول مراده وغير مراده !!
الذي ورد هو : (( هوى )) و (( اسم ))
أي أن أي اسم غير الإسلام هو هوى !!
ما يحتاج يعني لفلسفـة وتفسيرها من عند أنفسنا !
اتركه هو يعبر عن نفسـه بدون تحكم منك !!
اجعل إشارة المرور خضراء مرة واحدة ،، لا تجعلها حمراء على الدوام !
وما ضرك أن تخالف ميمون بن مهران فلو خالفته لكان ذلك أسلم لك علمياً من أن تزعم أنه يقصد كذا وكذا !!
وسأنقل لك مرة أخرى شرح إمام من أئمة أهل السنة وهو الشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي لهذا الكلام : 
قال الشيخ العلامة الراجحي :  

وهذا تحذير من ميمون بن مهران -رحمه الله- من البدع، قال: "إياكم وكل اسم يسمى بغير الإسلام" لأن كل اسم يسمى بغير الإسلام فهو بدعة، مُبْتَدَع، فكل اسم تسمى بغير الإسلام معناه تجاوز الإسلام، وتجاوز وصار حدثا في دين الله، وقد قال -عليه الصلاة والسلام-: من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد فهذا فيه تحذير من البدع، نعم )) اهـ .





> الفرق (( قائم )) بين من تسمى باسم غير الإسلام وبين من تسمى باسم مع الإسلام


 


> 


 سبحان الله وما الفرق عندك !!
إن استبدل اسم الإسلام أو أضاف اسم مع الإسلام !
الخروج عن دعوى ومسمى الإسلام كله عندك من المباحات !!
ما الضرر إن كان استبدل اسم الإسلام بغيره من الأسمـاء عندك !
استبدل اختيار رب العالمين ، باختيار واحد من البشـر !
وأنت إلى الآن لا تريد أن تفهم أنك بتقريرك بأن الأصل في الخروج عن دعوى ومسمى الإسلام بغض النظر عن التسمي بالسلفي الآن أصلاً يفتح الباب لتفرق الأمة في مسميات ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان !
فلو تفرقت الأمة لملايين من الأسماء لإظهار أنهم هم أهل الإيمان !
الضابط عندك الذي اخترعته هو المنهج فقطـ !
إن كان المنهج سليمًا ،، فلتتسمى كل فرقة من فرق المسلمين بما تشاء !
وهذا مخالف للدين !
لأن مجرد عدم التفرق والإختلاف مراد شرعـي .
أراده الله عز وجل وأراده رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم
والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين ذلك في هذا الحديث :
((وأنا آمركم بخمس آمركم بالسمع والطاعة والجماعة والهجرة والجهاد في سبيل الله فمن خرج من الجماعة قيد شبر فقد خلع ربقة الإسلام من رأسه ومن دعا دعاء جاهلية فهو من جثا جهنم قالوا يا رسول الله وإن صام وصلى قال وإن صام وصلى ولكن تسموا باسم الله الذي سماكم المسلمين المؤمنين ))
فقد بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المنهج والتسمية ..
قال بصريح العبارة : (( تسموا باسم الله الذي سماكم ))
والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعلم بالإختلاف الذي سيقع من بعده واخبر به وبين لنا سبيل النجاة
وهو في الحديث السابق ولله الحمد .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة : أبو فهر السلفي :
> 
> *وقد اتفقت كلمة أهل العلم على جواز التسمي بأسماء مع الإسلام* *كأهل السنة وكالجماعة وكالفرقة الناجية وكالطائفة المنصورة، وكأهل* *الحديث،**وكل* *تلك أسماء تعبر عن معاني دينية شريفة*


 


> *هو نفس الدليل على التسمي* *بالمصري**..*
> *فهل من تسمى بالمصري قد خرج عن**قول الله عز وجل : { هو سماكم المسلمين } ؟*
> *وهل من انتسب نسبة يلزم من هذا**الانتساب إبطال نسبة أخرى والخروج عنها؟*
> *هذا لم يقل به واحد من أهل* *العلم**..*


بما أنك تقول أن التسمي بالسلفي مثله مثل : أهل السنة وأهل الحديث والفرقة الناجية إلــخ ..
فانظر إلى تناقضــك !!
تقول أن التسمي بالسلفي من المباحــات ،، وفي نفس الوقت يعبر عن معنى ديني شريـــــــــف !!!
الآن علمت أن تسميك بالسلفي هو تعبيــر : (( طريــق )) (( دينــــــــي ))
أم لا زلت تقول أن التسمي بالسلفي مثل المصري !!!!

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

نعم مثل المصري.. 
كلاهما مباح.. 
ثم المباح إما ألا يدخله ما يكسبه الثواب لأمر خارج كالمصري .. 
وإما أن يدخله ما يكسبه الثواب لأمر خارج كالسلفي والعربي ،والأمر الخارج هاهنا هو المعنى الصحيح الذي أريد بيان الاعتزاء والانتساب إليه على نحو ما فعله وأجازه شيخ الإسلام والذهبي وغيرهم من الأئمة..
ومعنى الإباحة : أن نفس هذه النسبة ليس فيها ما يوجب الاستحباب ولو عبر عن نفس المعنى باسم : ((المتسلف)) [مثلاً]= لجاز وكانا سواء بلا فرق،ولو تركها واكتفى بالإيمان بالمعنى = لجاز وكانا سواء بلا فرق.. 
أما أثر ميمون فما بيناه من معناه ظاهر لا يرتاب فيه فقيه.. 
أما أن تٌفسر : (( إياكم وكل هوى يُسمى بغير الإسلام )) أي : أن أي اسم غير الإسلام هو هوى !!
=
فهذا هو الذي تستحي منه الفلسفة والعجمة والعقل والقلب والفهم والنظر والاجتهاد والبصر والبصيرة وكل ما يدل على أن في الناس شيء يفهم ويعقل.. 
دمت موفقاً..

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> فلم تظهر السلفية في زمن الصحابة لأنهم لن يعتزوا لأنفسهم وإنما يَعتزي لهم من وفق ممن بعدهم


لأنك على الدوام في هذه المسألة لا تتبع الكتاب والسنة !!
النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : هو أول السلف الصالح وهو سلف صالح لأمة الإسلام بما فيهم أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والدليل على ذلك : 
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( نعم السلف أنا لك )) البخاري . 
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إن الله عز وجل إذا أراد رحمة أمة من عباده ، قبض نبيها قبلها . فجعله لها فرطا وسلفا بين يديها . وإذا أراد هلكة أمة ، عذبها ، ونبيها حي ، فأهلكها وهو ينظر ، فأقر عينه بهلكتها حين كذبوه وعصوا أمره )) مسلم .
ولم يتسمى احد من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم بالسلفي مع أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان سلف لهم بنص الأحاديث !!
فإن قلت الصحابة هم من السلف الصالح !! 
نقول لك لم يتسمى أحد من الأئمة الأربعة ولا من على شاكلتهم بالسلفي !
فإن قلت الأئمة الأربعـة من السلف أيضًا !! ولا يتسمون بالسلفي !
نقول لك : لم يتسمى ابن تيمية ومن على شاكلته بالسلفي !! 
فإن قلت ابن تيمية ومن على شاكلته من السلف الصالح !!
سنقول لك : لم يتسمى الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب ومن على شاكلته بالسلفي !!
فإن قلت الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب من السلف الصالح !!
سنقول لك لم يتسمى لا ابن باز ولا ابن عثيمين ولا الألباني ولا الفوزان ولا الجبرين ولا الراجحي بالسلفي !!
إلى متى ستقول هؤلاء من السلف لا يحتاجون لأن يسمون أنفسهم بالسلفي !!
لم تظهر إلا في عصر الإنترنت!! 
وملايين علماء المسلمين بما فيهم الصحابة والأئمة الأربعة وابن تيمية وابن عبد والوهاب كلهم على خلاف هذه التسمية ولم يتسمى بها أحد على مدار التاريخ إلا سبعة أشخاص أو عشرة ما عدا عصر الإنترنت !

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

فكرة سبق ردها..

ولا معنى لهذا الكلام في النسب المباحة..

وقد انتسب بعض من سميتَ لنسب أخرى غير منصوصة ولم يقتصروا على الإسلام فلا متعلق لك بهم..

وبعض آخر ممن تكلمت عنهم قد أجازوا الاعتزاء للسلفية بنصها وفصها واستعملوها بنصها وفصها..

وقد نُقل كلامهم فوقف عسكري المرور : هذا مكذوب وهذا متشابه..

ومن كانت تلك حيلته العلمية = فلا توزن تلك بما بيناه من الحجج..

والحمد لله على نعمته ومنه..

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> فكرة سبق ردها..
> 
> 
> ولا معنى لهذا الكلام في النسب المباحة.. 
> وقد انتسب بعض من سميتَ لنسب أخرى غير منصوصة ولم يقتصروا على الإسلام فلا متعلق لك بهم.. 
> وبعض آخر ممن تكلمت عنهم قد أجازوا الاعتزاء للسلفية بنصها وفصها واستعملوها بنصها وفصها.. 
> وقد نُقل كلامهم فوقف عسكري المرور : هذا مكذوب وهذا متشابه.. 
> ومن كانت تلك حيلته العلمية = فلا توزن تلك بما بيناه من الحجج.. 
> 
> والحمد لله على نعمته ومنه..


عن عبد الله بن يزيد الأنصاري قال : 
(( تسموا باسمكم الذي سماكم الله بالحنيفية ، والإسلام والإيمان ))
صححه الألباني موقوفاً

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> الصحابة استعملوا اسم المهاجرين واسم الأنصار رغم أن الله سماهم المسلمين ،وأياً ما كانت العلة لهذه التسمية ،فجنسها موجود في السلفية




تسمية المهاجرين والأنصار من الله عز وجل وليست لمجرد علـة !!
(( قلت لأنس : أرأيت اسم الأنصار ، كنتم تسمون به ، أم سماكم الله ؟ قال : بل سمانا الله ))
البخاري

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> وتزكية النفس راجعة للقلوب وأعمالها وهذا من أصول الاعتقاد..


روى البخاري (192) ومسلم (2141) عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ زَيْنَبَ كَانَ اسْمُهَا بَرَّةَ ، فَقِيلَ : تُزَكِّي نَفْسَهَا ، فَسَمَّاهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ زَيْنَبَ . 
وروى مسلم (2142) عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ عَطَاءٍ قَالَ : سَمَّيْتُ ابْنَتِي بَرَّةَ ، فَقَالَتْ لِي زَيْنَبُ بِنْتُ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ : إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نَهَى عَنْ هَذَا الِاسْمِ ، وَسُمِّيْتُ بَرَّةَ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( لَا تُزَكُّوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِأَهْلِ الْبِرِّ مِنْكُمْ ) فَقَالُوا : بِمَ نُسَمِّيهَا ؟ قَالَ : ( سَمُّوهَا زَيْنَبَ ).
فسبب الكراهة ما في الاسم من تزكية للنفس ومدحها . 
قال النووي رحمه الله : " مَعْنَى هَذِهِ الْأَحَادِيث تَغْيِير الِاسْم الْقَبِيح أَوْ الْمَكْرُوه إِلَى حَسَن , وَقَدْ ثَبَتَ أَحَادِيث بِتَغْيِيرِهِ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَسْمَاء جَمَاعَة كَثِيرِينَ مِنْ الصَّحَابَة , وَقَدْ بَيَّنَ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْعِلَّة فِي النَّوْعَيْنِ , وَمَا فِي مَعْنَاهُمَا , وَهِيَ التَّزْكِيَة , أَوْ خَوْف التَّطَيُّر (التشاؤم)" انتهى من شرح مسلم . 
وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله : " وثبت عنه أنه غَيَّر اسم عاصية ، وقال : أنت جميلة . وكان اسم جويرية برة ، فغيّره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، باسم جويرية . وقالت زينب بنت أم سلمة : نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يسمى بهذا الاسم . فقال : لا تزكوا أنفسكم ، الله أعلم بأهل البر منكم " انتهى من "زاد المعاد" (2/306). 
وقال في "تحفة المودود" ص 133 : " وكما أن تغيير الاسم يكون لقبحه وكراهته ، فقد يكون لمصلحة أخرى مع حسنه ، كما غير اسم برة بزينب كراهة التزكية ، وأن يقال : خرج من عند برة ، أو يقال : كنت عند برة ؟ فيقول : لا ، كما ذكر في الحديث " انتهى .
وعلى هذا ؛ فعليك تغيير هذا الاسم إلى اسم حسن ، ليس فيه مخالفة للشرع . 
(موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب )

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

وهل نفى أحد أنه من الله؟؟ 
وهل كونه من الله سبحانه ينفي أن يكون له علة؟ 
ما علينا.. 



> عن عبد الله بن يزيد الأنصاري قال : 
> (( تسموا باسمكم الذي سماكم الله بالحنيفية ، والإسلام والإيمان ))


كلام عبد الله بن يزيد هو في الرد على من يمنعون التسمي بالمؤمن ونحوها خوف التزكية ؛ولذلك أوردها ابن أبي شيبة وأورد قبلها قول عبد الله بن يزيد نفسه : ((*إذَا سُئِلَ أَحَدُكُمْ : أَمُؤْمِنٌ أَنْتَ ؟ فَلا يَشُكُّ فِي إيمَانِهِ)).* 
*فلا حجة لك في هذا الأثر وقد انتزعته من سياق الرد على من يمنع التسمي بالمؤمن لتحمله على قصر التسمي على المؤمن ونحوه،وهذا خلط ووضع للأدلة في غير موضعها..*
ولم يمنع هذا الأثر السلف من التسمي بأهل السنة والجماعة وأهل الحديث والفرقة الناجية ونحوها.. 



> وتزكية النفس راجعة للقلوب وأعمالها وهذا من أصول الاعتقاد..


وهذه خلطت في فهمها فذهبتَ لتخطئتها فلعلك فرحتَ بالتخطئة فعجلتَ فرحت تحشد ما ليس له تعلق بها= فأوقعك كل ذلك في المزالق،ولا يكاد يصيب من يأتي باب العلم من مثل ما أتيتَ.. 
فتزكية النفوس التي كان الحوار عنها مع الأخ هي ترقيق القلوب وإصلاح النفس ؛فقد أفلح من زكى نفسه،وليست تزكية النفس المنهي عنه.. 
فتأن لن تخسر شيئاً لو تأنيتَ وفقهتَ بدلاً من هذه العجلة التي لازالت تبعدك عن الحق وتطيل الطريق بينك وبين صواب الفهم وصحة الرأي وسداد القول.. 
قربك الله منها جميعاً..

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> أخي الكريم/ صدى الذكريات.. حفظك الله وأكرمك.
> أتفقك معك في الجملة.
> إلا أن أهل السنة والجماعة قد يقرروا أشياء لم تكن موجودة من قبل لعلة موجبة.. صحيحة شرعا، ولا تتعارض معه، ولمصلحة راجحة.
> والعلة الموجبة هي وجود الأشاعرة ؛ فمن جملة أقوالهم: السلف أسلم والخلف أعلم وأحكم.
> وكان الأمر منذ ظهورهم وحتى هذه اللحظة موجبًا لبيان ما كان عليه سلف الأمة، والدعوة إليه.
> فمن ناحية المقابلة مع هؤلاء.. فتكون النسبة للسلف.
> - فإنك إن ناظرت صوفي.. يكون انتسابك للسنة.
> - وإن ناظرت نصراني.. يكون انتسابك للإسلام.
> - وإن ناظرت أشعري.. يكون انتسابك للسلف.
> ...


 الأخ الكريم / حفظك الله تعالى وبارك فيك ..
هذه العلة لا تصح لأسباب منها :  إنه الآن الأشاعرة ينسبون أنفسهم للسلف الصالح !!
ويقولون عنا أننا تيمية ووهابية !!
حتى منهم من يسمي نفسه بالسلفي أيضًا !
في حين أنه لما كانت هذه العلة قائمة فعلاً أيام شيخ الإسلام ومن قبله وبعده ، لم يتسمى أحد منهم بالسلفي .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> هذه العلة لا تصح لأسباب منها : إنه الآن الأشاعرة ينسبون أنفسهم للسلف الصالح !!


لسنا نرى صواب من يجعل السلفية لمقابلة من ينتسبون لأهل السنة بالباطل،بل ذلك عندنا خطأ،وإنما السلفية من جنس الأسماء المباحة للمعاني الصحيحة التي يجوز الانتساب إليها بالحق وإن وجد من ينتسب لها بالباطل.. 



> في حين أنه لما كانت هذه العلة قائمة فعلاً أيام شيخ الإسلام ومن قبله وبعده ، لم يتسمى أحد منهم بالسلفي .


 
ولكنه أجاز الانتساب والاعتزاء لمنهج السلف وقطع النزاع في صورة هذا الاعتزاء بمثل قوله القاطع المحكم : 

*((طائفة أخرى من السلفية كنعيم بن حماد الخزاعي و البخاري صاحب الصحيح و أبي بكر بن خزيمة وغيرهم كـ أبي عمر بن عبد البر وأمثاله : يثبتون المعنى...))*

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> *((طائفة أخرى من السلفية كنعيم بن حماد الخزاعي و البخاري صاحب الصحيح و أبي بكر بن خزيمة وغيرهم كـ أبي عمر بن عبد البر وأمثاله : يثبتون المعنى...))*


لفظ السلفية عند شيخ الإسلام هنا بمعنى : (( السلف )) ،، ولا : اسم لمذهب السلف ؟!
كأن يقول وطائفة أخرى من السلف كنعيم بن حماد الخزاعي والبخاري وهكذا ؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

وددتُ لو ساعدتك..
بس الشيخ قال السلفية،وهي لا تكون في هذا السياق إلا اسماً وشعاراً لمن يعتزي لمذهب السلف عند كل من يعقل العربية،ويعقل أن الشيخ كان يحكي مذاهب الطوائف.. 
وإليك درة أخرى : 
قال الشيخ : *((**وَأَمَّا السَّلَفِيَّةُ فَعَلَى مَا حَكَاهُ الْخَطَّابِيُّ وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ الْخَطِيبُ وَغَيْرُهُمَا قَالُوا : مَذْهَبُ السَّلَفِ إجْرَاءُ آيَاتِ الصِّفَاتِ وَأَحَادِيثِ الصِّفَاتِ عَلَى ظَاهِرِهَا مَعَ نَفْيِ الْكَيْفِيَّةِ وَالتَّشْبِيهِ عَنْهَا فَلَا نَقُولُ إنَّ مَعْنَى الْيَدِ الْقُدْرَةُ وَلَا إنَّ مَعْنَى السَّمْعِ الْعِلْمُ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْكَلَامَ فِي الصِّفَاتِ فَرْعٌ عَلَى الْكَلَامِ فِي الذَّاتِ يُحْتَذَى فِيهِ حَذْوُهُ)).* 
*وقد فرق هاهنا تفريقاً نصياً بين مذهب السلف وبين الذين يعتزون إليه ويستدلون بهم الذين هم عنده : السلفية.*

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم.



> لسنا نرى صواب من يجعل السلفية لمقابلة من ينتسبون لأهل السنة  بالباطل،بل ذلك عندنا خطأ،وإنما السلفية من جنس الأسماء المباحة للمعاني  الصحيحة التي يجوز الانتساب إليها بالحق وإن وجد من ينتسب لها بالباطل..


أخي الفاضل
ما العلة في التسمي؟




> ولكنه أجاز  الانتساب والاعتزاء لمنهج السلف وقطع النزاع في صورة هذا الاعتزاء بمثل  قوله القاطع المحكم : 
> 
> *((طائفة أخرى من السلفية كنعيم  بن حماد الخزاعي و البخاري صاحب الصحيح و أبي بكر بن خزيمة وغيرهم كـ أبي  عمر بن عبد البر وأمثاله : يثبتون المعنى...))*


قبل عام 300 هـ = السلف
بعد ذلك = المتأخرون
حاليا = معاصرون
- وحين يطلق "السلفية" أي الذين خلو من الابتداع وساروا على منهج السلف دون تأثر بمناهج المبتدعة الكلامية والفلسفية وغيرهما.
فعلى الصحيح، من ذكرهم شيخ الإسلام هم من السلف.
ولم يتسمى أحدهم بنعيم السلفي، ولا محمد بن إسماعيل السلفي.. والأمر لا يعدو الاتباع للمنهج.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  النقل الأخير، يوضح الصلة بين مذهب السلف والصفات.
وبذلك يترجح القول الذين ذهبتَ إلى تخطئته.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بالنسبة للمهاجرين والأنصار، فلهذه النسبة علة أخرى، قد علمها الناس بعد وفاة نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، لأن الأئمة من قريش. وكذلك لأن هناك فرق بينهما وهو ما أجمع عليه الصحابة في سقيفة بني ساعدة.. نحن الأمراء وأنتم الوزراء.
فإن لم تكن هناك علة ومصلحة راجحة لما كان هناك وجه للتسمية.
لذا فالصحيح أن التسمية إن كانت للمقابلة فهي جائزة.
وإن كانت لغير ذلك.. فتركها أولى حتى لا تدخل في التزكية المنهي عنها.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ الكريم / صدى الذكريات
بارك الله فيك.
- الدعوى التي لا تبنى على دليل سرعان ما تتهافت وتهوى، فإن ادعى أحدهم الانتساب إلى السلف، فما أقوال السلف عنا ببعيد.
بل يكون قد حصر الطريق في مناقشتنا وأصبح الاحتكام إلى أقوال السلف، وتلزمه حينئذ باتباع مذهب السلف لادعائه المسبق أنه من أتباعه.
- عدم تسمية أحدهم نفسه بالسلفي، هذا معلوم.
وقد يعترض ذلك تسمية الحافظ السلفي، ولا ندري.. ءاتخذها لنفسه أم أطلقها الناس عليه؟
فإن كانت الأولى.. لأصبح لمتخذيها سلفا، وإلا فلا.
ويعترضهم تزكية النفس، وهي من باب الالزام، والناس تتفاوت.
فإن التزم فالحمد لله، وإن لا، فالله حسبنا وحسبهم.. ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون.

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> والجواب عن أثر ميمون وما يشبهه من الصحاح: سهل ميسور فمرادهم بذلك : الأسماء البدعية المراد بها القرب والتعبد بالأهواء





> بس الشيخ قال السلفية،وهي لا تكون في هذا السياق إلا اسماً وشعاراً لمن يعتزي لمذهب السلف عند كل من يعقل العربية،ويعقل أن الشيخ كان يحكي مذاهب الطوائف..


وأثر ميمون بن مهران : (( إياكم وكل اسم يسمى بغير الإسلام )) 
نقول لك فيه : بس ميمون بن مهران قال : (( إياكم وكل اسم بغير الإسلام )) وهي لا تكون في هذا السياق إلا نهياً عن التسمي بغير الإسلام عند كل من يعقل العربية !!
------------------------





> كلام عبد الله بن يزيد هو في الرد على من يمنعون التسمي بالمؤمن ونحوها خوف التزكية ؛ولذلك أوردها ابن أبي شيبة وأورد قبلها قول عبد الله بن يزيد نفسه : ((*إذَا سُئِلَ أَحَدُكُمْ : أَمُؤْمِنٌ أَنْتَ ؟ فَلا يَشُكُّ فِي إيمَانِهِ)).* 
> *فلا حجة لك في هذا الأثر وقد انتزعته من سياق الرد على من يمنع التسمي بالمؤمن لتحمله على قصر التسمي على المؤمن ونحوه،وهذا خلط ووضع للأدلة في غير موضعها..*


ولما ذكرت أنا أثر ميمون بن مهران في (( القسم الأول - النصوص التي فيها الأمر بلزوم الجماعة والنهي عن الفرقة والتحذير من البدعة ومخالفة الصحابة )) 
لم تلتفت إليها !!



> وأن التسمي بالسلفية والانتساب إليها جائز عند الشيخ بالنص والاستعمال


ولما قال صدى الذكريات : أن شيخ الإسلام لم يتسمى بالسلفي 
قلت أنت : 



> ولكنه أجاز الانتساب والاعتزاء لمنهج السلف


الآن اعترفت أن شيخ الإسلام لم يتسمى بالسلفي أبدًا وعلمت أنك كنت تفتري على الشيخ !!

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

شيخ الإسلام أجاز الانتتساب بالنص واستعمله في لفظ السلفية المتواتر عنه،ولم أقل أنا أنه تسمى بالسلفي،كما أجازت اللجنة الدائمة الانتساب للسلفية رغم أن أحداً من أعضائها لم يتسم بالسلفي،والأصل في ضبط مذاهب العلماء هو الرأي الفقهي لا أن يعملوا هم به ،فقد يترك العالم المباح والمستحب,وقد يفعل الحرام ،ووقوع هذا محل اتفاق.. 

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وجزاك الله خيراً على المدارسة،ووفقنا الله وإياك للخير كله..

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> فلم تظهر السلفية في زمن الصحابة لأنهم لن يعتزوا لأنفسهم وإنما يَعتزي لهم من وفق ممن بعدهم







> طائفة أخرى من السلفية كنعيم بن حماد الخزاعي و البخاري صاحب الصحيح و أبي بكر بن خزيمة وغيرهم كـ أبي عمر بن عبد البر وأمثاله : يثبتون المعنى...))


 



> وقد فرق هاهنا تفريقاً نصياً بين مذهب السلف وبين الذين يعتزون إليه ويستدلون بهم الذين هم عنده :





> السلفية.


 
بارك الله تعالى فيك ، الآن اتضح من مفهوم كلامك أن : البخاري ونعيم ابن خزيمة والإمام مالك والشافي وأحمد وكل من في طبقاتهم والذين من قبلهم ما عدا طبقة الصحابة 
كل هؤلاء ليسوا من السلف الصالح !
لأنهم يعتزون إلى مذهب السلف الذي تفسره أنت بالتسمي بالسلفي !
وإلا لو كانوا من السلف الصالح كيف يعتزون لأنفسهم !!
كما ذكرت في الصحابة رضي الله عنهم .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> ولم أقل أنا أنه تسمى بالسلفي






> *ونص الشيخ بجواز الانتساب ( الذي تفسره أنت بالتسمي بالسلفي ) مع استعماله لهذه النسبة .*





> وأن التسمي بالسلفية والانتساب إليها ( الذي تفسره أنت بالتسمي بالسلفي ) جائز عند الشيخ بالنص والاستعمال


ونحن نقول نعم أجاز شيخ الإسلام الإنتساب للسلف .
لكن بتفسيره هو للإنتساب ، حيث قال : (( حتى إذا خوطب أحدهم قال أنا على مذهب السلف )) .
وأكبر دليل إنه باعترافك الأخير شيخ الإسلام لم يسمي نفسه بالسلفي .
وهذا كلام شيخ الإسلام يبين فيه ويذم من يتستر بمذهب السلف ( الإستخفاء ) :

(( والآخر يتستر بمذهب السلف، إن أردت بالتستر الاستخفاء بمذهب السلف، فيقال: ليس مذهب السلف مما يتستر به إلا في بلاد أهل البدع، مثل بلاد الرافضة والخوارج ))
وقال : 
((فإن كان هؤلاء في بلد أنت لك فيه سلطان وقد تستروا بمذهب السلف فقد ذممت نفسك، حيث كنت من طائفة يستر مذهب السلف عندهم ))
فلو كان الإنتساب للسلف هو التسمي بالسلفي عند شيخ الإسلام لما ذم من يتستر بمذهب السلف ، لأن شيخ الإسلام لم يتسمى بالسلفي . 
لأن من يتستر بمذهب السلف مذموم عند شيخ الإسلام وأنت تفسر الإنتساب للسلف عند الشيخ بالتسمي بالسلفي ، وشيخ الإسلام ولله الحمد لم يقع في الذم لأنه انتسب للسلف الصالح ، وفي نفس الوقت تسمى  بالأسماء التى اختارها الله عز وجل له . 

ولما تكلم شيخ الإسلام عن الأسماء الشرعية والأسماء البدعية قال :
( وكذلك كان كل من السلف يقولون: كل هذه الأهواء في النار ويقول أحدهم: ما أبالي أي النعمتين أعظم؟ على أن هداني الله للإسلام، أو أن جنبني هذه الأهواء، والله تعالى قد سمانا في القرآن: المسلمين المؤمنين عباد الله، فلا نعدل عن الأسماء التي سمانا الله بها إلى أسماء أحدثها قوم وسموها هم وآباؤهم ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان ) .
ومثل شيخ الإسلام فعل العلامة عبد العزيز الراجحي وكلامه موجود سابقًا .

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وجزاك الله خيراً على المدارسة،ووفقنا الله وإياك للخير كله..


وإياك ونفع بك ووفقك لكل خير .
ونكمل إن شاء الله تعالى باقي فتاوى العلماء في إنكار التسمي بالسلفي ..
وتبيين أن التسمي  بالسلفي :
 بدعة منكرة 
وتزكية للنفس .
وليس فيه تمييز بين الحق والباطل ..

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> الأخ الكريم / صدى الذكريات
> بارك الله فيك.
> - الدعوى التي لا تبنى على دليل سرعان ما تتهافت وتهوى، فإن ادعى أحدهم الانتساب إلى السلف، فما أقوال السلف عنا ببعيد.
> بل يكون قد حصر الطريق في مناقشتنا وأصبح الاحتكام إلى أقوال السلف، وتلزمه حينئذ باتباع مذهب السلف لادعائه المسبق أنه من أتباعه.
> - عدم تسمية أحدهم نفسه بالسلفي، هذا معلوم.
> وقد يعترض ذلك تسمية الحافظ السلفي، ولا ندري.. ءاتخذها لنفسه أم أطلقها الناس عليه؟
> فإن كانت الأولى.. لأصبح لمتخذيها سلفا، وإلا فلا.
> ويعترضهم تزكية النفس، وهي من باب الالزام، والناس تتفاوت.
> فإن التزم فالحمد لله، وإن لا، فالله حسبنا وحسبهم.. ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون.


أخي الكريم حفظك الله تعالى ورعاك ..
هناك أمور عقلية أخرى تبطل التسمي بالسلفي .
لأن من يتسمى بالسلفي الآن في نظر الناس إما :
تكفيري من الخوارج !
أو مرجىء !
أو مبتدع حزبي !
أو أتباع السلطان !
غلاة التجريح !
والناس أصبحت تنفر ممن يسمي نفسه بالسلفي لأن اعتقادها فيه أنه على الضلال !
فلماذا أتشبث بهذا التسمي ..
مع انه مخالف لاختيار الله عز وجل لنا .
ومخالف لأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
ومخالف لفعل السلف الصالح وغيرهم من علماء المسلمين .
ومخالف للعقل وينفر منك الناس .
واستخدامه في الدعوة له اسوأ الأثر .
وأضرب لك مثل حفظك الله تعالى : 
عندما تدخل على الناس بغرض الدعوة إلى الله عز وجل ،
أو دخلت مع ناس في مناقشة على أمر ما .
عندما تعرف نفسك على أنك فلان السلفي ، فسينطبع في أذهانهم قلق وتربص من ناحيتك !
ومهما تبلغهم من حق سيكون المطبوع في أذهانهم أنك تريد بهم شىء غير صحيح .
لأن الناس مساكين ضحية للإعلام وتشويه ((  السلفية  )) على أيدى من دخل فيها من أهل البدع !
لكن إن قلت لهم يا عباد الله أنا لست سلفي ولا إخواني ولا تبليغي ولا أشعري ولا كيت وكيت 
أنا مسلم أتبع كتاب الله عز وجل وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله سبحانه وتعالى .
لن يسعهم إلا التسليم إن شاء الله تعالى للحق .

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إن الشيطان يجري من الإنسان مجرى الدم. لذا أحببت أن أوضح قبل المواصلة أن هذه المناقشة تمس المسألة والمبحث ذاته، لا أشخاص ولا فئات ولا أحد بعينه تسمى بهذا.
فغايتنا الحق، والله حسبنا وهو مطلع علينا.




> والأصل في ضبط مذاهب العلماء هو الرأي الفقهي لا أن يعملوا هم به


هذا صحيح.
وشيخ الإسلام لم يتخذ هذه التسمية.. ولكن الإمام الذهبي وصفه بها. وهذا يحتاج لتأمل.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  النسبة إلى السلف الصالح.. كالنسبة إلى التقى والصلاح والاستمساك بالحق وغير ذلك من الأشياء التي يجب على المسلم أن يتحلى بها.
وهذا صحيح ولا غبار عليه.
ولكن الكيفية مختلف عليها.

فالقائلون بالمنع يقولون:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بعدم جواز أن يتسمى الشخص بفلان الصالح.
رغم أن الانتساب إلى الصلاح وإلى القوم الصالحين أمر مرغوب مطلوب. ولكنه إن فعل ذلك لوقع في خطأ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا يجوز أن يتسمى الشخص بفلان التقي.
رغم أن الانتساب إلى التقوى وإلى القوم الأتقياء مطلوب. ولو فعل ذلك لأبعد.
وعلى ذلك فقس جميع ما في الباب، ومنه هذه المسألة.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا يستلزم من ذلك بدعية النسبة ولا بدعية الانتساب. وإن كانت بدعة لما استخدمها أهل السنة والجماعة في وصفهم للعلماء الذين ساروا على الجادة قديمًا وحديثا.
والحق بين هذا وذاك.. لا افراط ولا تفريط.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

> أنا مسلم أتبع كتاب الله عز وجل وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله سبحانه وتعالى .
> لن يسعهم إلا التسليم إن شاء الله تعالى للحق .


أحسنتَ.. أحسن الله إليك.
هذا صحيح، وأتفق معك في الجملة.
ولعلنا نتفق أن لأهل السنة والجماعة أصول. ومن هذه الأصول:
1- النص : الكتاب والسنة.
2- فهم النص: فهم السلف.
والدعوة عمومًا هي الدعوة إلى التمسك بالقرآن والسنة.
وأهل السنة والجماعة هم جماعة المسلمين، لا يحتاجون إلى نسبة ليعرفوا.
ولكن متى حاد الناس عن الجادة، كانت الحاجة لبيان مذهب السلف والرد على مخالفة المبتدع.
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيكم.. 
وهذا هو جماع تصور المسألة عندنا ليحفظ منه ما قد ينسى ويضبط منه ما قد يذهب ويجمع منه ما قد تفرق.. 

*فوائد في مسألة الانتساب للسلف بالسلفي والسلفية ونحوها..*


*ما حكم الانتساب للسلفية والتسمي بالسلفي؟*
*بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه وبعد..*
*فالكلام في مقامين :*
*الأول : الانتساب لمعنى معين ،وهذا حكمه يدور مع حكم هذا المعنى من صحته أو بطلانه،وهذا ظاهر.*
*الثاني : تعيين النسبة المعينة.*
*فإذا كان المعنى صحيحاً فإن الانتساب بنسبة معينة(فالكلام على تعيين النسبة) يدور على الأحكام الخمسة فيكون :*
*واجباً : إن كان لما أوجب الله الانتساب له بنسبة معينة كاسم الإسلام .*
*مستحباً : إن كان لشعيرة ثبت في الشرع الانتساب لها بتلك النسبة المعينة من غير إيجاب كالمهاجرين والأنصار.*
*المباح : فيما لا تثبت في الشرع له نسبة معينة،ولم يقترن به ما يمنع التسمي بهذه النسبة معينة.*
*الكراهة والتحريم : وهذان لا يكونان إلا في النسبة الواجبة أو المستحبة أو المباحة إن دخلها واحد من الأمور التالية :*
*1- الكذب والنفاق في ادعاء الانضواء تحت راية المعنى المنتسب له بتلك النسبة.*
*2- الموالاة والمعاداة على مجرد الاسم الخالي عن المعاني الشرعية التي ينتسب لها بالاسم،كما وقع لصحابة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .*
*3- حصر استحقاق الانتساب لهذا الاسم في طائفة أو شخص أو بلد من غير حجة شرعية.*
*4- التعدي في حكم النسبة المعينة كأن يوجب الانتساب بنسبة معينة ولا دليل في الشرع على إيجابها.*
*5- أن ينتسب بنسبة يستبدل بها النسبة الشرعية المطابقة من غير حاجة لها فيكون ذلك تضييعاً للسنة.*
*ومجرد إمكان دخول هذه المعاني على الحق لا يقتضي المنع منه كما لم تمنع إرادة التزكية من التسمي بالمؤمن وإنما يقال الحق وينتسب له مع التنزه عن الباطل..*
*إذا تقرر ما تقدم = ننتقل لتعيين المعنى الشرعي المراد بالسلفية التي سينتسب لها..*
*الصواب عندنا :*
*السلفية هي ما كان عليه السلف أصحاب النبي صلى اللهعليه وسلم و عدم الخروج عما أجمعت الصحابة عليه وهذا دلت عليه نصوص الكتاب والسنة، أما جعل السلفية هي مجرد اجتهادات الصحابة = فهو خطأمحض لا يوافق عليه قائله؛لأن مقتضاه جعل اجتهاداتهم سلفية وجعل مخالفتها خروجاً عنالسلفية وعن الكتاب والسنة..*


*يبقى الخلاف في إجماع الصحابة المفسرة به السلفية هل هو القطعي أم الظني وهذه مسألة فقهية استدلالية وليست مسألة إيمانية..*
*فالسلفية المراد بها :** الإيمان بما أجمعت عليه صحابة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعدم اعتبار خلاف من خرج عما أجمعوا عليه ،ودل على ذلك نصوص الوحي،وليس ذلك خارجاً عن الإسلام بل هو منه بمنزلة الشرائع كالصلاة والصيام والزكاةوحكم تارك السلفية يتنوع كتنوع حكم تارك شرائع الدين فيبلغ أن يكون كفراً ويكون معصية محضة ويكون بدعة تؤثم فاعلها ويكون بدعة لا يؤثم صاحبها،و تحقيق مناط ما كانت عليه السلف مسألةأخرى،والذي نحن فيه هو إثبات حجية إجماع السلف قولاً وفهماً ومشروعية الاعتزاء لهم كمشروعية الاعتزاء لأي شرعةمن شرائع الإسلام، والقدر الذي لا يُختلف فيه هو حجية ما ثبت بإحاطة من إجماعات السلف (الصحابة)وكونها حجة في فهم نصوص الكتاب والسنة.وأن التمسك بما كان عليه السلف من ذلك يسمى سلفية** وهو اعتزاء لما حث على التمسك به الكتاب والسنة**،والتمسك بالكتاب تمسك بالسنةوالعكس والتمسك بهما هو عين التمسك بإجماع الصحابة والتمسك بإجماع الصحابة هو تمسك بالكتاب والسنة ليس في إجماع الصحابة ما هو زائد على الكتاب والسنة والمتمسك بإجماع الصحابة هو السلفي..*


*فهذا هو معنى السلفية الذي يراد الانتساب إليها،وعليه فهذا المعنى معنى صحيح شريف،وكل من انتسب إليه بنسبة عربية لم يكن عليه في ذلك حرج،فيبقى حكم الانتساب إليها باسم السلفي أو السلفيون..*
*فحكم ذلك-والله أعلم- أنه مباح من المباحات،ولا يرتبط بمجرد النسبة ثواب ولا استحباب،وإنما يدخل الثواب والاستحباب على صاحب هذه النسبة من بابين :*
*الأول :** دلالة هذه النسبةعلى ما تحتها من معنى التمسك بما عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحاب محمد صلىالله عليه وسلم،وتجافيه عن المتجافين عن مذهب السلف .*
*الثاني:** قصده الحسن في التعلق بالانتساب لأصحاب رسول الله.*


*فالأول من شرف القول المنتسب إليهوالثاني من شرف القائل المنتسب إليه.*


*وهذان البابان منفكان عن مجرد اسم السلفية؛لذا لو قدر أن كان في لسان الناس اسم آخر يدل على نفس المعنى لدارمعه المعنى وبالتالي يدور الثواب،أم مجرد اختيار هذا البناء(السلفية) فمباح لاغير؛ولذا لو جعلها (المتسلف) مثلاً = لجاز،فدل على أن النسبة بهذه النسبة المعينة مباح لا غير..*
*والله سمانا المسلمين لكنه لم يمنعنا أن نتسمى بالمهاجرين أو الأنصار أو المجاهدين أو الفقهاء أو السلفيين وكلها شعب من اسم المسلمين ليس التسمي بها رافعاً لاسم الإسلام وليس فيها ما هو زائد عن اسم الإسلام والسلف لفظ عربي قديم وليس محدث والمحدث هو تعيين هذا السلف بأنهم سلفنا صحابةالنبي وليس هذا احداثاً في الاسم بل هو تعيين لمعناه الخارجي و التسمي بغيره من الأسماء المستحبة أو المباحة ،وهذا لا حرج فيه ولو اقترن عند البعض بالمحذور،فينهى عن المحذور ويبقى الاسم،مادام المحذور ليس مستلزماً للاسم لاينفك عنه،ومادمنا لم نستبدل به اسماً شرعياً مطابقاً له..*
*ولذلك لم ينه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الصحابة عن التسمي بالمهاجرين والأنصار رغم كونه اقترن بالمحذور أحياناً..*


*ومن تسموا بالسلفية إن نفوا ذلك الاسم عن غيرهم ممن يستحق معنى السلفي وحصروا الحق فيهم وهو موجود في غيرهم أو والوا وعادوا وآلفوا ونافروا على أئمتهم الذين لا يفترقون في السلفية عن غيرهم=لم يعد منهجهم صواباً وباتوا متحزبين على بدعة يوالون ويعادون عليها،وصاروا كغيرهم من الأحزاب البدعية وإن تسموا باسم السلفية..*


*ومثلهم :** من تسمى باسم شرعي المستحب ولكنه والى وعادى على مجرد التسمي لا على المعاني المتضمنة للاسم التي صار الاسم شرعياً بسببها،كالتداعي بالمهاجرين والأنصار الذي وقع من الصحابة..*
*ولسنا نرى صواب من يجعل السلفية لمقابلة من ينتسبون لأهل السنة بالباطل،بل ذلك عندنا خطأ،وإنما السلفية من جنس الأسماء المباحة للمعاني الصحيحة التي يجوز الانتساب إليها بالحق وإن وجد من ينتسب لها بالباطل وهي أقدم من انتساب الناس لأهل السنة بالباطل..*


*بقت بعض النقول عن السلف في ذم من تسمى بغير الإسلام مثل :*
*1- قال عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنه :* 
*((من أقَرَّ باسم من هذه الأسماءالمحدثةف  قد خلع رِبْقَة الإسلام من عنقه))* 


*2- قال ميمون بن مهران:* 
*(( إياكم وكل اسم يسمى بغير الإسلام))* 


*3- وقال مالك بن مِغْوَل:* 
*((إذا تسمى الرجل بغيرالإسلام والسنة فألحقه بأي دين شئت))*


*4- عن عبد الله بن يزيد الأنصاري قال :* 
*(( تسموا باسمكم الذي سماكم الله بالحنيفية ، والإسلام والإيمان ))*


*أما أثر ابن عباس ففي إسناده نوح بن أبي مريم وهو متهم بالكذب..*


*وأثر مالك بن مغول لا يعرف له إسناد..*


*والجواب عن باقي الآثار سهل ميسور فمرادهم بذلك : الأسماء البدعية المراد بها القرب والتعبد بالأهواء وإلا فلا نزاع بينهم في جواز التسمي بالأسماء المباحة إذا كان المعنى صحيحاً بالضوابط السابق بيانها،كما أن الفرق قائم بين من تسمى باسم غير الإسلام وبين من تسمى باسم مع الإسلام،وقد اتفقت كلمة أهل العلم على جواز التسمي بأسماء مع الإسلام كأهل السنة وكالجماعة وكالفرقة الناجية وكالطائفة المنصورة،وكأهل الحديث،وكل تلك أسماء تعبر عن معاني دينية شريفة تظهر للحاجة فلم تظهر السلفية في زمن الصحابة لأنهم لن يعتزوا لأنفسهم وإنما يَعتزي لهم من وفق ممن بعدهم،ولم يعد ذلك من التسمي المذموم بغير الإسلام،وإنما هذه ألقاب وأسماء عربية مباحة يدور حكمها مع ما تحتها من المعاني ،مالم يدخلها محرم من جهة أخرى كما بينا..*


*ويوضح أن مقصودهم أسماء أهل البدع أن أثر ميمون ورد بنفس السند بلفظ:* 


*« إياكم وكل هوى يسمى بغير الإسلام ))..*


*وهذا نص في صحة فهمنا والحمد لله..*

*وكلام عبد الله بن يزيد هو في الرد على من يمنعون التسمي بالمؤمن ونحوها خوف التزكية ؛ولذلك أوردها ابن أبي شيبة وأورد قبلها قول عبد الله بن يزيد نفسه : ((إذَا سُئِلَ أَحَدُكُمْ : أَمُؤْمِنٌ أَنْتَ ؟ فَلا يَشُكُّ فِي إيمَانِهِ)).*



*ولم يمنع هذا الأثر السلف من التسمي بأهل السنة والجماعة وأهل الحديث والفرقة الناجية ونحوها..*


*جماع النقولات عن الشيخ رحمه الله*


*قال شيخ الإسلام((لَا عَيْبَ عَلَى مَنْ أَظْهَرَ مَذْهَبَ السَّلَفِوَانْت  َسَبَ إلَيْهِ وَاعْتَزَى إلَيْهِ بَلْ يَجِبُ قَبُولُ ذَلِكَ مِنْهُ بِالِاتِّفَاقِ . فَإِنَّمَذْهَبَ السَّلَفِ لَا يَكُونُ إلَّا حَقًّا . فَإِنْ كَانَ مُوَافِقًا لَهُ بَاطِنًا وَظَاهِرًا : فَهُوَ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الْمُؤْمِنِ الَّذِي هُوَ عَلَىالْحَقِّ بَاطِنًا وَظَاهِرًا)).*
*قال الشيخ : ((فهذان الاسمان المهاجرون والأنصار اسمان شرعيان جاء بهما الكتاب والسنةوسماهما الله بهما كما سمانا المسلمين من قبل وفي هذا ، وانتساب الرجل إلىالمهاجرين أو الأنصار انتساب حسن محمود عند الله وعند رسوله ، ليس من المباح الذييقصد به التعريف فقط ، كالانتساب إلى القبائل والأمصار ، ولا من المكروه أو المحرم،كالانتسا  ب إلى ما يفضي إلى بدعة أو معصية أخرى)).*


*((وأما الطريقة النبوية السنية السلفية المحمدية الشرعية فإنما يناظرهم بها من كان خبيرا بها بأقواله التي تناقضها فيعلم حينئذ فساد أقوالهم بالمعقول الصريح المطابق للمنقول الصحيح)).*


*والشيخ يستعمل السلفية في مقام المدح والاختصاص بالحق فيقول : ((" وَأَمَّا السَّلَفِيَّةُ " فَعَلَى مَا حَكَاهُ الخطابي وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ الْخَطِيبُ وَغَيْرُهُمَا قَالُوا : مَذْهَبُ السَّلَفِ إجْرَاءُ أَحَادِيثِ الصِّفَاتِ وَآيَاتِ الصِّفَاتِ عَلَى ظَاهِرِهَا . مَعَ نَفْيِ الْكَيْفِيَّةِ وَالتَّشْبِيهِ عَنْهَا)).*


*ويقول :((وَالْإِثْبَات   فِي الْجُمْلَةِ مَذْهَبُ " الصفاتية " مِنْ الْكُلَّابِيَة وَالْأَشْعَرِيّ  َةِ والكَرَّامِيَة وَأَهْلِ الْحَدِيثِ وَجُمْهُورِ الصُّوفِيَّةِ وَالْحَنْبَلِيّ  َةِ وَأَكْثَرِ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ وَالشَّافِعِيَّ  ةِ إلَّا الشَّاذَّ مِنْهُمْ وَكَثِيرٍ مِنْ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ أَوْ أَكْثَرِهِمْ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ السَّلَفِيَّةِ )).*




*((طائفة أخرى من السلفية ك نعيم بن حماد الخزاعي و البخاري صاحب الصحيح و أبي بكر بن خزيمة وغيرهم كـ أبي عمر بن عبد البر وأمثاله : يثبتون المعنى...))*


*قال الشيخ : ((وَأَمَّا* *السَّلَفِيَّةُ** فَعَلَى مَا حَكَاهُ الْخَطَّابِيُّ وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ الْخَطِيبُ وَغَيْرُهُمَا* *قَالُوا** :* *مَذْهَبُ السَّلَفِ** إجْرَاءُ آيَاتِ الصِّفَاتِ وَأَحَادِيثِ الصِّفَاتِ عَلَى ظَاهِرِهَا مَعَ نَفْيِ الْكَيْفِيَّةِ وَالتَّشْبِيهِ عَنْهَا فَلَا نَقُولُ إنَّ مَعْنَى الْيَدِ الْقُدْرَةُ وَلَا إنَّ مَعْنَى السَّمْعِ الْعِلْمُ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْكَلَامَ فِي الصِّفَاتِ فَرْعٌ عَلَى الْكَلَامِ فِي الذَّاتِ يُحْتَذَى فِيهِ حَذْوُهُ)).*


*وقد فرق هاهنا تفريقاً نصياً بين مذهب السلف وبين الذين يعتزون إليه ويستدلون بهم الذين هم عنده :* *السلفية**.*

*وهذه النقولات من محكم كلام الشيخ رحمه الله..*

*نقولات الذهبي*


*1- ((وَمَا عَلِمْتُ يَعْقُوْبَ الفَسَوِيَّ إِلاَّ* *سَلَفِيّا**ً)).*
*2- ((فَالَّذِي يحتَاج إِلَيْهِ الحَافِظُ أَن يَكُون تقياً ذكياً، نَحْوِيّاً لُغَوِيّاً زكياً، حَيِيّاً،* *سَلَفيا**ً)).*
*3- ((قُلْتُ:لَمْ يَدْخلِ الرَّجُلُ أَبداً فِي علمِ الكَلاَمِ وَلاَ الجِدَالِ، وَلاَ خَاضَ فِي ذَلِكَ، بَلْ كَانَ* *سلفيّا**ً)).*
*4- ((ثُمَّ قَدِمَ دِمَشْقَ رَسُوْلاً مِنَ المُسْترشدِ فِي شَأْنِ البَاطِنِيَّةِ، وَكَانَ حَنَفِيّاً* *سَلَفِيّا**ً)).*
*5- ((وَكَانَ يَعرفُ المَذْهَبَ وَالعَرَبِيَّةَ وَالعَرُوضَ،* *سَلَفِيّا**ً أَثرِيّاً،)).*
*6- ((وَكَانَ ثِقَةً ثَبْتاً، ذكياً،* *سَلَفِيّا**ً، تَقيّاً)).*


*ومن علماء الدعوة*


*قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ (صاحب فتح المجيد) : ((والشيخ : أحمد بن مشرف، يسامى الأكابر، ومثلهم، ما ينسب له ؛ والذي نعلم عنه : صحة المعتقد في توحيد الأنبياء والمرسلين، الذي جهله أكثر الطوائف، كذلك : هو رجل* *سلفي)).*


*فتوى اللجنة*


*وجاء في الفتوى رقم (1361) (1/165) :*
*"س / ما هي السلفية وما رأيكم فيها ؟*
*ج / السلفية نسبة إلى السلف والسلف هم صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأئمة الهدى من أهل القرون الثلاثة الأولى (رضي الله عنهم) الذين شهد لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالخير في قوله : (خير الناس قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم ثم يجئ أقوام تسبق شهادة أحدهم يمينه ويمينه شهادته) رواه الإمام أحمد في مسنده والبخاري ومسلم ،** والسلفيون جمع سلفي نسبة إلى السلف ، وقد تقدم معناه وهم الذين ساروا على منهاج السلف من اتباع الكتاب والسنة والدعوة إليهما والعمل بهما فكانوا بذلك أهل السنة والجماعة .*
*وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم ".*
*اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والافتاء*
*عضو عضو نائب رئيس اللجنة الرئيس*
*عبدالله بن قعود عبدالله بن غديان عبدالرزاق عفيفي عبدالعزيز بن باز.*


*وقال ابن باز :** ((الفرقة الناجية : هم* *السلفيون** وكل من مشى على طريقة السلف الصالح)).*
*وقال ابن عثيمين :** ((فأهل السنة والجماعة ،هم السلف معتقداً حتى المتأخر إلى يوم القيامة،إذا كان على طريق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه = فإنه* *سلفي**)).*




*والحمد لله رب العالمين..*

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

جمع مبارك.. بارك الله فيك.
ولكنه خارج عن محل النزاع، فالذي يرى المنع من التسمي هو نفسه الذي يدعو إلى اتباعهم.
ولكنه يفرق بين الاتباع وبين اتخاذ النسبة كتسمية ملحقة، لما فيها من تزكية.
مثله مثل الذي سمى نفسه بـ"العارف بالله" أو "التقي" أو "الصالح" وجميع ذلك لا يخلو من مطالب حسنة مرغوبة مطلوبة.. وجميعها لا يخلو من تزكية لا ينبغي أن تكون من سلفي.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك.. 
مجرد التسمي بالسلفي لا يلزم منه التزكية وإنما هو كقول الرجل : أنا مؤمن.. 
فسلفي أي أنا لا أخالف إجماع السلف وألتزم ما ذهب إليه السلف .. 
وهذا فرض لازم على المسلم كما أن الإيمان فرض عليه لازم.. 
فإن وقعت منه مخالفة للسلفية فهي كما يقع منه مخالفة للإسلام والإيمان فيستغفر الله ونطالبه بتحقيق معنى اسم السلفية.. 
أما سلفي بمعنى ناج من العذاب موقن بالثواب فهي كمؤمن إن قيلت بهذا المعنى = فتدفع وترد فلا نعلم ما يفعل الله بنا ولا ما يكون منا.. 
وهذا كقول الرجل أنا صائم يراد بها إظهار الحال والتحدث بالنعمة ويراد بها التزكية والرياء = فلا تحرم الأولى على من لم يرد الثانية.. 
وكقول الرجل أنا من المصلين.. 
وقل مثل ذلك في كل انتساب لأمر حسن من دين الإسلام.. 
فإذا ظهر عدم التلازم=سقط المنع لعلة التزكية.. 
والحمد لله وحده..

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

وفيك بارك الذي أعزنا بالإسلام.

هذا على افتراض أن التسمية كالقول. 
وليته كذلك.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بوركتَ ونفع الله بك ،وقد استفدتُ من محاورتك..

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> *اسم السلفي مثله مثل أي اسم من الأسماء المباحة لا دليل على منعه، وكونه دليل على* *أني على الحق لا يغير هذه الحقيقة؛لأني لم أزعم أن الاسم نفسه متعبد به،ومالم أجعل* *الاسم نفسه مستحباً = انسد عليك باب البدعة إلى يوم القيامة ؛فشرط البدعة هو**التعبد،ونحن نقول : متى كان الإنسان على الحق وأراد التعبير عن ذلك بلفظ يفهم منه* *معنى كونه على الحق= فلا دليل يُحرم عليه ذلك مالم يجعل نفس الاسم واجباً أو**مستحباً**..*





> *هو نفس الدليل على التسمي* *بالمصري**..*





> *فيبقى حكم الانتساب إليها باسم السلفي أو السلفيون**..* 
> 
> *فحكم ذلك-والله أعلم**-**أنه مباح من المباحات*


وجزاك الله كل خير على اعترافك الأخير : 


> مجرد التسمي بالسلفي لا يلزم منه التزكية وإنما هو كقول الرجل : أنا مؤمن..
> فسلفي أي أنا لا أخالف إجماع السلف وألتزم ما ذهب إليه السلف ..
> وهذا فرض لازم على المسلم كما أن الإيمان فرض عليه لازم..


التسمي بالسلفـي = أنا مؤمـن 
التسمي بالسلفي = ألتزم ما ذهب إليه السلف ( واجب )
التسمي بالسلفي فرض لازم = الإيمان فرض لازم  
وللأسف نسيت أن المتسمي بالسلفي يفعله على وجه الإستحباب أو الوجوب 
وينقل فتوى الشيخ ابن باز المشكوك في صحتها وهى صحيحة عند من يتسمى بالسلفي 
التي يقول فيها : ( التسمي بالسلفي تزكية واجبــة )
 --------------- 
 ونكمل إن شاء الله تعالى نقل باقي فتاوى العلماء

----------


## الصقر المكسور

المشكلة الآن أن التسمي بالسلفي والأثري صار نوع من التحزب...
 وأنا أتكلم من واقع مشاهد ومعلوم 
 ولكن يكفي أن تدور على بعض المنتديات المنسوبة للسلفية لترى حجم القطيعة والتقاطع وكيف يتم توزيع
 هذه الصفة وماهي المواصفات التي يستند اليها موزعيها...
 بصريح العبارة كانت السلفية وهي كذلك تطلق على كل متبع للأثر مقتدي بسنة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم
 وأصبحت الآن تطلق على كل من يتبع الشيخ الفلاني وينتقد الشيخ الفلاني...

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إخراج شخص من السلفية لغلو فيه، هذا حق.
وما هذا من قبيل امتحان الناس بالأشخاص، فالامتحان على الأشخاص من صفات أهل البدع، ولا يجوز امتحان الناس بالأشخاص.
ولكن لوجود صفة من الصفات التي لا يصح اطلاقها على السلف أو من ينتسبون إليهم.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والأئمة المتأخرون، إذا تلبس أحدهم بغلو فلا يطلق عليه أنه سلفي، وهذا واضح من فعل الإمام الذهبي فيمن أطلق عليه هذه النسبة وكفى بها منقبة عظيمة.. ممن حرمه منها.

----------


## ابوسعيد عبد الله

التسمي بالسلفي والسلفية امر مطلوب ولاشك ان السلف هم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة والتباعين ومن تبعهم باحسان فكل من سار على نهجهم وتمسك بماكانوا عليه فهو سلفي.
وقد قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لفاطمة رضي الله عنها " ..نعم السلف انا لك"
واقول على طالب العلم الا يكون سطحيا وينظر للأمور بفهم وتأمل .
وجزى الله الاخ الكاتب على الموضوع ونسأل الله ان يثبتنا على الكتاب والسنة وماكان عليه سلف الامة

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> التسمي بالسلفي والسلفية امر مطلوب ولاشك ان السلف هم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة والتباعين ومن تبعهم باحسان فكل من سار على نهجهم وتمسك بماكانوا عليه فهو سلفي.
> وقد قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لفاطمة رضي الله عنها " ..نعم السلف انا لك"
> واقول على طالب العلم الا يكون سطحيا وينظر للأمور بفهم وتأمل .
> وجزى الله الاخ الكاتب على الموضوع ونسأل الله ان يثبتنا على الكتاب والسنة وماكان عليه سلف الامة


من الذي أمر به ومن الذي طلبــه ؟!!
هل أمر به رب العالمين ؟!
هل أمر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟!
هل فعله أحد من سلفنا الصالح ؟!
هل فعله أحد من الأئمة الأربعـة ؟!
هل ،، وهل ،، وهل ؟؟!!
أم أن هذا الأمر مطلوب منـك أنت فقط دون المسلمين جميعًا !!
إن كان المتسمي بالسلفي يقصد بهذا التسمي معنى القديم مثلاً ، ولا يعبر به عن دين الله عز وجل ، ولا هو دليل على التمسك بما عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فهو من المباحات .

أما إن كان المتسمي بالسلفي يقصد بهذه التسمية إظهار أو التعبير عن دين الله عز وجل صافيًا نقيًا فقد ابتدع في دين الله عز وجل .

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى : 
*((* *وإذا كان السؤال على هذا الوجه لم يكن للعالم المتبع للرسول أن يقول إن هذا من القرب والطاعات وأنه من أنواع العبادات وأنه من سبيل الله تعالى وطريقه الذى يدعو به هؤلاء إليه ولا أنه مما أمر الله تعالى به عباده لا أمر ايجاب ولا أمر استحباب وما لم يكن من الواجبات والمستحبات فليس هو محمودا ولا حسنة ولا طاعة ولا عبادة باتفاق المسلمين فمن فعل ما ليس بواجب ولا مستحب على أنه من جنس الواجب أو المستحب فهو ضال مبتدع وفعله على هذا الوجه حرام بلا ريب** ))*

----------

